# Tisell Pilot with heat-treated blue hands



## Stormvision

Hello everyone!

I'd like to buy a Tisell Pilot, really beautiful watch imho, and comes with a cheap price tag.









The only problem problem is that they sell through their site only to korean residents:

Tisell

From time to time, from what I see, they used to sell on eBay too, but it's 6 month now they don't anymore.

I already sent an eBay private message, several months ago and again last week, with no answer. I also tried to contact them via email (only yesterday, I'm waiting and hoping for a response).

Anyone have some experience with them to share? I'd really like to have this beautiful Pilot watch  Thanks


----------



## ninzeo

I tried to contact him before about a ST19 chrono as well. No response unfortunately...


----------



## Stormvision

That's really strange, I wonder if they shut down their business or don't want to speak with international buyers


----------



## ninzeo

Stormvision said:


> That's really strange, I wonder if they shut down their business or don't want to speak with international buyers


Yeah, I would not count on getting in touch with them.

You could look at Ticino and PJS for affordable mechanical Pilot alternatives with sapphire crystals and blued hands.

I own the Ticino myself and am pleased with it.


----------



## Stormvision

Beautiful watch! I already knew the Ticino, but it's a little bit pricier than Tisell because it seems to be sold only in the US and there is no cheap international shipping from there. Besides, I was looking for a smaller case, like 42mm. 

I didn't know of PJS, thanks for the suggestion! They seems to be perfect, if only they weren't quartz


----------



## Stormvision

My mistake, apparently PJS are both quartz and mechanical, but they seem to lack the display caseback


----------



## JorgeT

I bought a pilot earlier this year via ebay. I think I bid something like $138 and won. I am very pleased with quality, packing, accuracy, it is really a great watch. My only complain was that the deployment clasp was not very good, but you are provided with a buckle as well. After I got it I was very willing to get a mechanical chrono as well, but ran with the same luck as you: no more ebay sales and web page is not very good. I never tried to contact them but they did write to me as they mailed the package a couple of days late (very politely and very clear). So I strongly recommend them but they are I guess a little hard to come by.

Jorge


----------



## ryan92084

car4life said:


> Tisell will resume sales on the eBay from Sep. 44mm manual winding and 40mm auto will be the first two flieger models for sales according to the owner.


Good to hear. I'm looking forward to the 40mm auto.


----------



## Stormvision

car4life said:


> Tisell will resume sales on the eBay from Sep. 44mm manual winding and 40mm auto will be the first two flieger models for sales according to the owner.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## ryan92084

car4life said:


> Just out of curiosity, which movement do u prefer in 40mm fliger? Miyota or Seagull?


If, as you've mentioned in some other threads, its the 9015 then definitely the Miyota for me.


----------



## Chronopolis

car4life said:


> Hi JorgeT, it sounds like your luck ran out when Tisell was hit hard by copycat debate in domestic market late year. After exchanging several emails with him, he told me clearly that he wanted to build up his reputation overseas. I am just helping here.
> I recommended him about prmoting more his ST19 Chronos in the overseas market, so let's see what happens.


Do you know if he:
1. Assemble them himself? Or 
2. Has them done in China?

If 2, does he go there to do QC personally?
I really like the chronos, but *I cannot trust the ST19 movement,*_ due to my unhappy experience with them._


----------



## kaitanium

Just bought and paid for a 40mm ST2130 pilot. cant wait to get my hands on it! Love tisell watches and the price! Yes you need someone in Korea who can phone the guy to set up the process. He never returned my numerous ebay messages or regular emails.

if the rumors are true he is resuming sales on ebay, well then i cant wait! love to get more watches from the guy without bothering my korea friends.

i personally didnt get the PJS one either as there is no display caseback...yes i know, im vain =D


----------



## ninzeo

car4life said:


> I tried to convince him to prmote more for his ST 19 Chrono models but he did not respond to that. Reading between lines, he seems not confident enough on that specific model but who knows?


Interesting. It was exactly that Portuguese feel ST19 that got me interested in Tisell in the first place. I even tried to call them from Holland on how to order, but never got through. Emails were never answered.

Still, I am interested in this model and would like to buy it as soon as it becomes available overseas....

Please keep us updated! Thanks...


----------



## kaitanium

car4life said:


> Just wondering if u received your Tisell? Real life pic or two would be great!


Just passed customs here actually so at best Ill get it tonight but I assume Ill get it tomorrow. unless it comes at a time when im not at home to sign for it then that means saturday...oh the agony of waiting!!! got a nato strap ready to slap on it when it comes! stowa straps on order too!! i have never been so excited over any watch. ill definitely take some pics


----------



## kaitanium

well looks like i missed the delivery. no photos today =(.


----------



## kaitanium

Gorgeous watch. Tisell sent it express so it was here within a week. I wanted a clean faced type A pilot. Nothing other than the top brands such as laco, archimede, stowa, etc offered anything near my price range except for tisell. Even brands like Ticino made nice ones but were too large. Obviously Tisell was the harder one to get.

I went for the 40mm T2130. Originally I wanted the 42mm 6460 but I wanted a smaller case size since I have real skinny wrists. Plus the 6460 was more expensive if you add on the sapphire and other options. Im not a seasoned watch expert so I can only comment on what I see, cant comment on technical things like how many +/- seconds it loses in a day. I wanted a relatively cheap daily beater to replace my 12 year old broken fossil titanium and this was it! It had to be a clean A pilot with no date, had to have a clear caseback, and had to be automatic!

no frills packaging but well packed.


had some stickers on the face labeled "sapphire" "AAA." One reason why I got the 40mm was that sapphire was standard.


watch has a nice solid feel. Also nice to wear something with a bit of history to its design


Standard strap is stitched very nicely if you ask me. Soft and smooth. I wished it had the 2x rivets that pilot watches have. But I opted for some stowa straps anyways.




no one else had a type A pilot watch with a clear caseback at this price. PJS came close but no clear caseback. I'm really intrigued by watch mechanics so I had to have a clear caseback (even though it will be covered up when I put a nato strap on this). Has STS316L 5ATM TISELL engraved on the edges, sharp and nice engraving.






Probably the only visible difference between this 40mm one and the 42mm one is the 40mm has a upward curved bezel i think. I hadnt noticed it until now, sort of something youll miss if you just look at photos. I do prefer the laco straight, sharp, modern edges type of case though such as in their munster watch.


blue hands make me drool! sapphire is slightly domed. The second hand you can tell has a beat, doesnt sweep 100% smoothly.


----------



## Stormvision

Great watch & photos!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

ninzeo said:


> Interesting. It was exactly that Portuguese feel ST19 that got me interested in Tisell in the first place. I even tried to call them from Holland on how to order, but never got through. Emails were never answered.
> 
> Still, I am interested in this model and would like to buy it as soon as it becomes available overseas....
> 
> Please keep us updated! Thanks...


absolutely gorgeous, how did you do to buy yours?


----------



## navicella

kaitanium said:


> Gorgeous watch. Tisell sent it express so it was here within a week. I wanted a clean faced type A pilot. Nothing other than the top brands such as laco, archimede, stowa, etc offered anything near my price range except for tisell. Even brands like Ticino made nice ones but were too large. Obviously Tisell was the harder one to get.
> 
> I went for the 40mm T2130. Originally I wanted the 42mm 6460 but I wanted a smaller case size since I have real skinny wrists. Plus the 6460 was more expensive if you add on the sapphire and other options. Im not a seasoned watch expert so I can only comment on what I see, cant comment on technical things like how many +/- seconds it loses in a day. I wanted a relatively cheap daily beater to replace my 12 year old broken fossil titanium and this was it! It had to be a clean A pilot with no date, had to have a clear caseback, and had to be automatic!
> 
> no frills packaging but well packed.
> 
> had some stickers on the face labeled "sapphire" "AAA." One reason why I got the 40mm was that sapphire was standard.
> 
> watch has a nice solid feel. Also nice to wear something with a bit of history to its design
> 
> Standard strap is stitched very nicely if you ask me. Soft and smooth. I wished it had the 2x rivets that pilot watches have. But I opted for some stowa straps anyways.
> 
> no one else had a type A pilot watch with a clear caseback at this price. PJS came close but no clear caseback. I'm really intrigued by watch mechanics so I had to have a clear caseback (even though it will be covered up when I put a nato strap on this). Has STS316L 5ATM TISELL engraved on the edges, sharp and nice engraving.
> 
> Probably the only visible difference between this 40mm one and the 42mm one is the 40mm has a upward curved bezel i think. I hadnt noticed it until now, sort of something youll miss if you just look at photos. I do prefer the laco straight, sharp, modern edges type of case though such as in their munster watch.
> 
> blue hands make me drool! sapphire is slightly domed. The second hand you can tell has a beat, doesnt sweep 100% smoothly.


Great! I've been waiting for real pics of this watch for a long time. It's perfect in almost every aspects, but I still prefer the case of 42mm version. Wait for the day I have 42mm Tisell pilot with Miyota movement on my wrist :-d


----------



## kaitanium

im wearing this watch everyday now and its amazing. very satisfied with the purchase given its price and features! the 40mm was perfect with a big watch face (and considering i have skinny wrists) and as on these watches there barely is a bezel compared to other watches like diver watches. I do like the 42mm case design also.

Tisell if you are reading this, THANK YOU!

nato strap is the daily strap! i dont want to mess up the nice leather strap. ill save it for nicer occasions


----------



## kaitanium

not sure how to test that. seems to be fine.


----------



## kaitanium

Just got in the stowa straps. they make this watch look crazy amazing. Got both the brown and dark brown straps although i may let the dark one go as there really isnt all that big of a color difference. Dark brown straps seems thinner than the lighter one. Both are relatively stiff and i think they need to be broken in.


----------



## ryan92084

kaitanium said:


> Just got in the stowa straps. they make this watch look crazy amazing. Got both the brown and dark brown straps although i may let the dark one go as there really isnt all that big of a color difference. Dark brown straps seems thinner than the lighter one. Both are relatively stiff and i think they need to be broken in.


Looks great. How's the lume?


----------



## ninzeo

Does anyone know if Tissell is indeed starting to sell on eBay or internationally from his website anytime soon?

That 'car4life' dude mentioning those things earlier seems to not exist anymore on the WUS boards...


----------



## KyeL

At last! After 3 weeks I finally got my hands on the Tisell pilot. Mine is the 40mm using Seagull's ST2130 movement.


----------



## guami007

Would love to get my hands on one of these. Care to share best way to do so? I've attempted to contact seller to no avail. I'm in CONUS. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## campbaj

I contacted Tisell yesterday about purchasing a 42mm Pilot from the US... they responded that the 42 is discontinued, a new 43 is coming soon, and provided a website link I have not seen before ( Welcome to joyful online shopping! ) that appears to be setup for international customers in the future.

If they produce A/B dials with sapphire, miyota and flamed hands, with 22mm lugs (so hard to find in less then 44mm pilots) would be awesome.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Glad to see Tisell make their watches easier to buy, but sorry to see them getting larger. The 44-47 mm space is well populated with B-Uhr designs. There's less choice in smaller sizes.


----------



## campbaj

looks like their site is up and running: Welcome to joyful online shopping!

good value!


----------



## 59yukon01

I came across this thread while doing a B-Uhr search. Really like the look of these, but have never heard of Tisell before. Seems like a good bang for the buck if you want to try out a Pilot, without jumping in at $500 plus for one. I'd appreciate any feedback, negative of positive, anyone could provide on these Tisell Pilots?

Thanks,


----------



## Chronopolis

59yukon01 said:


> I came across this thread while doing a B-Uhr search. Really like the look of these, but have never heard of Tisell before. Seems like a good bang for the buck if you want to try out a Pilot, without jumping in at $500 plus for one. I'd appreciate any feedback, negative of positive, anyone could provide on these Tisell Pilots?
> 
> Thanks,


I have this: 








It's got a very nice ceramic dial. Runs accurately, and overall, really well-made.
My impression is overall very favorable, also due to how well they packed the watch.
They seem to be highly conscientious about their watches, and take great pride in their work.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Had this 43 mm Tisell, powered by a Seagull ST2505 (see the well-camouflaged power-reserve near the eleven and twelve minute markers). Decent watch, but too big for me, especially for a B-dial. (I now have a 44 mm Ticino A-dial which paradoxically seems to wear smaller, though still too large for me.) I had no trouble with it aside from an occasional hitch when it hacked, but it was hardly worn, so I sold it at a GTG a while back..


----------



## 59yukon01

watchcrank said:


> Had this 43 mm Tisell, powered by a Seagull ST2505 (see the well-camouflaged power-reserve near the eleven and twelve minute markers). Decent watch, but too big for me, especially for a B-dial. (I now have a 44 mm Ticino A-dial which paradoxically seems to wear smaller, though still too large for me.) I had no trouble with it aside from an occasional hitch when it hacked, but it was hardly worn, so I sold it at a GTG a while back..
> 
> View attachment 3239090


Really like the look of the B-Uhr style look lately, but prefer to try it out in the affordable range first. Like the looks of both the Tissel and Ticino. Seems to be good bang for the buck so appreciate the feedback.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

59yukon01 said:


> Really like the look of the B-Uhr style look lately, but prefer to try it out in the affordable range first. Like the looks of both the Tissel and Ticino. Seems to be good bang for the buck so appreciate the feedback.


I like the hourly dots in the hours track of the dial shown on the Tisell sales site linked above. The earlier model I owned, like the Ticino, lacked those dots (as did some of the original B-dial B-Uhrs, but many had them). It also looks like they've done away with the power reserve on the dial, a good move in my opinion, as it always seemed very out of place on a sterile flieger.

At the prices, both Ticino and Tisell are good buys. The Ticino is perhaps a slightly better bargain due to the superb price on a 9015, but I really do not like the dial they are using which both lacks the aforementioned dots I like and also uses too narrow an arrow at 12 o'clock. Their A-dial, however, is quite nice.


----------



## 59yukon01

watchcrank said:


> I like the hourly dots in the hours track of the dial shown on the Tisell sales site linked above. The earlier model I owned, like the Ticino, lacked those dots (as did some of the original B-dial B-Uhrs, but many had them). It also looks like they've done away with the power reserve on the dial, a good move in my opinion, as it always seemed very out of place on a sterile flieger.
> 
> At the prices, both Ticino and Tisell are good buys. The Ticino is perhaps a slightly better bargain due to the superb price on a 9015, but I really do not like the dial they are using which both lacks the aforementioned dots I like and also uses too narrow an arrow at 12 o'clock. Their A-dial, however, is quite nice.


Reading where the Tisell has the "Heat treated blue hands". Not familiar with this, so I assume this is a process to give them a more original look, as opposed to say a painted look? Ticino doesn't mention it on their site.


----------



## KyeL

59yukon01 said:


> I came across this thread while doing a B-Uhr search. Really like the look of these, but have never heard of Tisell before. Seems like a good bang for the buck if you want to try out a Pilot, without jumping in at $500 plus for one. I'd appreciate any feedback, negative of positive, anyone could provide on these Tisell Pilots?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

I own 1 Tisell pilot (pictures in previous pages). So far my experience with the watch is ok. It runs at around +10s a day, can keep running off my wrist for ~36 hours. But the lume is weak. When fully charged, it lasts for about under half an hour only.

Still worth the money if you think about it.


----------



## kaitanium

campbaj said:


> looks like their site is up and running: Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> good value!


too bad they dont have everything up there. I wonder why only 43mm pilots?


----------



## campbaj

They have more options up now.

I ordered the 43mm Pilot A dial, will post pics when I get it.


----------



## kaitanium

looks like their 42mm pilot is gone! I wonder why. I guess their new 43mm versions are nice too. For that price + sapphire, its a steal! I should have bought that one instead of my 40mm. Save some cash! Why the heck is the 40mm one more expensive.

8 months now of daily beating and not even a scratch on the crystal. Love this watch so much. Have it on a black nato strap for daily wearing. Looking forward to many years ahead with this watch!


----------



## JorgeT

I have a Type B and really like it. They have a sale now in their english webpage all at $119. Best time to get it if you ask me.


----------



## hwieniawski

Strongly considering one of these as my entry in to the automatic watch world, they are all hand-wound correct? And how much of a pain is it to wind them?


----------



## Chronopolis

hwieniawski said:


> Strongly considering one of these as my entry in to the automatic watch world, they are all hand-wound correct? And how much of a pain is it to wind them?


Blisters after your first wind. 
Then, thereafter it pretty much rips the entire flesh off your index finger and thumb.
In a week's time, you'll see the bone.

Etc.


----------



## hwieniawski

I figured  But in all seriousness, i assume it's a minor piece of regular upkeep, i just had seen a post somewhere about winding them that implied it actually was a a pain in the ass, so figured I'd check


----------



## Chronopolis

hwieniawski said:


> I figured  But in all seriousness, i assume it's a minor piece of regular upkeep, i just had seen a post somewhere about winding them that implied it actually was a a pain in the ass, so figured I'd check


To many, if not all, the "ritual" of winding - the whole man-machine thang with the watch - is where it's at.

As an owner of several handcrankers, I must say:
If a man is too tired or annoyed by the idea of winding a watch, he simply does not love watches.


----------



## dohcacr

hwieniawski said:


> Strongly considering one of these as my entry in to the automatic watch world, they are all hand-wound correct? And how much of a pain is it to wind them?


There are 3 pilots available on Tisell's website. Two (43mm)have ST25 automatic movements, with handwinding, and hacking, the third(44mm) has a 6497 movement with handwinding only. I bought the 43mm Type B yesterday. I hope the lume is better than I've heard, 'cause I'm kind of a lume freak. The watch has so much to offer at $119, that I can probably deal with mediocre lume. I've owned Seikos, Orients, Pulsars, tritium based watches, and a host of no name "lumed" watches with poor to mediocre lume, so I consider myself a good judge of luminosity. FWIW I'll post my impression of the lume, when I receive the watch, which should be in about a week.


----------



## Brucy

dohcacr said:


> There are 3 pilots available on Tisell's website. Two (43mm)have ST25 automatic movements, with handwinding, and hacking, the third(44mm) has a 6497 movement with handwinding only. I bought the 43mm Type B yesterday. I hope the lume is better than I've heard, 'cause I'm kind of a lume freak. The watch has so much to offer at $119, that I can probably deal with mediocre lume. I've owned Seikos, Orients, Pulsars, tritium based watches, and a host of no name "lumed" watches with poor to mediocre lume, so I consider myself a good judge of luminosity. FWIW I'll post my impression of the lume, when I receive the watch, which should be in about a week.


Be great to hear about the lume, the watches I have with the worst lume just don't get any wrist time


----------



## wkw

Thanks to this thread, I have a new member in the family. The first one that is powered by sea-gull movement.

Really appreciate what I can learn from here.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

OK, technically NOT a pilot watch, but I just wanna give a shout out to Tisell.
This is my 2nd one in as many years.

They really deserve more patronage. I certainly intend to buy another one soon - next time a Pilot, B model.

Excellent packaging, craftsmanship, QC, etc.
I'd like to see them do well in the years to come.
At less than $120, including shipping, a real solid value.
Honest seller!

I just took delivery of their classical model, with a white porcelain dial.
Slapped on a leather nato, and took some quick and dirty pics.


----------



## dohcacr

230OCU said:


> Be great to hear about the lume, the watches I have with the worst lume just don't get any wrist time


I bought my Tisell Pilot Type B from the Tisell Website. It shipped the day following my purchase, it was 9 days in transit(standard shipping), and just arrived this afternoon. My first impressions are that there are no disappointments at all. One characteristic that was left out of the description, is that the mineral crystal is slightly domed. The lume, when first charged, looks exactly like the picture on the Tisell website and auctions. When I first walk inside out of the bright sunlight, the dial lights up nicely. Based on comparing to my other watches, I would judge that this is honest C1 Superluminova. Since it's blue, it starts out slightly dimmer than the more common green lume. It's not as bright as my Orient Ray, which is probably Seiko's Lumibrite, but pretty close to my Pulsar pxh227. The dial and hands, both, are way brighter than the Parnis 44mm (6498)Pilot that I purchased from bluesky537 on an ebay auction.

When first charged, the entire dial and hands seem to have pretty equal lume. As time passes, the dial fades from the center out, meaning that the hour numerals and hour dots fade first, then the minute numerals, and eventually, your left with the minute and hour indices, and the hands. I'm guessing that by morning the hour indices and hands are all that will be glowing. If I can read the time off the dial throughout the night, it will meet my needs nicely.

*Update: *I charged the dial with a 200 lumen LED flashlight at 9pm last night for about 10 seconds, and found that the dial was dim, but still readable at 7am this morning. On a scale of 1-10 with a monster being a 10, my inexpert eye would give the Tisell B Type a 7, maybe an 8. The lume is really pretty decent.


----------



## JRLev

Any thoughts on the cost/benefit of the $30 sapphire option? Worth it or unnecessary?


----------



## kaitanium

JRLev said:


> Any thoughts on the cost/benefit of the $30 sapphire option? Worth it or unnecessary?


no question to me why you wouldnt do a sapphire option. Mine remains unscratched since day 1! Amazing watch.


----------



## JRLev

kaitanium said:


> no question to me why you wouldnt do a sapphire option. Mine remains unscratched since day 1! Amazing watch.


My rubber arm just ordered  Thanks! Will report back.


----------



## kaitanium

For price and features. Tisell's pilots win hands down. Love the exhibition caseback, love the no logos, love the blue hands, love the price. Whats not to love!? Well i wish this looked more matte like a Laco Munster but thats asking for too much haha!!!

Either way, its nice to be wearing a bit of a historic design regardless of which company makes it.

btw if anyone is interested in a small sized stowa medium-brown-colored pilot leather strap (see previous post pictures) i still am trying to sell it. Will sell also the original dark brown Tisell strap that came with my watch too.


----------



## frank the tank

Just received mine from the website. Didn't want to wait for the maratac mid Pilot plus it was a great deal. Only thing bad about the watch is the Lume is nothing to write about


----------



## Markoni BG

I got mine just now.


----------



## wkw

Beautiful watch Markoni. The strap looks real good too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG

wkw said:


> Beautiful watch Markoni. The strap looks real good too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Bernard. This strap is only untill i dont get my perlons. 
Here is another pic.


----------



## alex2000

Has anyone ordered the 40mm pilot watch from the Korean website?


----------



## Brucy

dohcacr said:


> I bought my Tisell Pilot Type B from the Tisell Website. It shipped the day following my purchase, it was 9 days in transit(standard shipping), and just arrived this afternoon. My first impressions are that there are no disappointments at all. One characteristic that was left out of the description, is that the mineral crystal is slightly domed. The lume, when first charged, looks exactly like the picture on the Tisell website and auctions. When I first walk inside out of the bright sunlight, the dial lights up nicely. Based on comparing to my other watches, I would judge that this is honest C1 Superluminova. Since it's blue, it starts out slightly dimmer than the more common green lume. It's not as bright as my Orient Ray, which is probably Seiko's Lumibrite, but pretty close to my Pulsar pxh227. The dial and hands, both, are way brighter than the Parnis 44mm (6498)Pilot that I purchased from bluesky537 on an ebay auction.
> 
> When first charged, the entire dial and hands seem to have pretty equal lume. As time passes, the dial fades from the center out, meaning that the hour numerals and hour dots fade first, then the minute numerals, and eventually, your left with the minute and hour indices, and the hands. I'm guessing that by morning the hour indices and hands are all that will be glowing. If I can read the time off the dial throughout the night, it will meet my needs nicely.
> 
> *Update: *I charged the dial with a 200 lumen LED flashlight at 9pm last night for about 10 seconds, and found that the dial was dim, but still readable at 7am this morning. On a scale of 1-10 with a monster being a 10, my inexpert eye would give the Tisell B Type a 7, maybe an 8. The lume is really pretty decent.


Fantastic info, many thanks for that, sounds good enough... Just need to find the funds now


----------



## kaitanium

alex2000 said:


> Has anyone ordered the 40mm pilot watch from the Korean website?


i have. scroll back to previous comments. good luck ordering from korea if you dont have a korean friend who can do it for you


----------



## kopitedavo

ordered mine yesterday,, shipped today. can't wait to see my first pilot!!!


----------



## kopitedavo

got my tisell in under a week. 
going to put a new strap on it as its not my taste and get a re lume as the lume is weak. other than that it a fantastic buy for $149, and the 43mm is a perfect fit.


----------



## JRLev

Mine just arrived. Fantastic, and the sapphire is gorgeous.


----------



## dohcacr

*Accuracy*

I've had my Tisell Type B for about 4 weeks now. I was a bit disappointed in the accuracy when I first got it. It was running 22-25 sec/day fast. I really had no reason to expect better accuracy, but I just hoped I would win the Tisell lottery. I didn't. I made 9 attempts to tweak the regulation, and along the way I think I learned a few things. The first was to use a very light instrument to move the lever. I started with a small jewelers screw driver, but found I always moved the lever to much. The best instrument I found for tweaking was a small paper clip with one bend straightened. It also helped if I just tried to touch the lever with the paper clip tip, not move it. If I tried to move it I always moved it to much. With the paper clip, a touch will generally move the the regulation 4-5 sec/day. I also found it helpful to wait at least 24 hours between tweaks, for the regulation to settle down.

The ST25 regulator lever works backwards from other mechanicals that I've tweaked. Clockwise to increase, counterclockwise to decrease. I used a 10x head magnifier and wouldn't attempt it with any thing less powerful and stable. I wear my Tisell 24 hours/day, except for when I workout, shower, or when I'm doing something that could damage the watch. I set the time on May 16th and after 5 days it's still in perfect sink with the NIST clock. Of course, it will drift a second or two during a 24 hour period, but the net effect of my activities, is a watch that's keeping perfect time, at least for the past 5 days. Of course, to get it regulated that well, a large chunk of luck was involved.

I still consider the lume on my Type B to be very good. Since I'm hearing some comments about the Tisell lume being "weak", I'm wondering if the Type B and the B-urh have different lume.

The first pic shows the regulator at +22 seconds/day. The second at 0 seconds/day. It's difficult to see any difference in the positions of the regulating lever. 








View attachment 4062921


----------



## dohcacr

*Re: Accuracy*

I've wondered about this for a while, and finally got around to asking Tisell what variant of the ST25 movement is used the Tisell automatic pilot watches. According to Tisell the movement is a 32 jewel ST2505.


----------



## locolegs

alex2000 said:


> Has anyone ordered the 40mm pilot watch from the Korean website?


They are available to purchase on their online store now.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## TKMikey

I've had the 43mm Type A Flieger from Tisell for a little over 2 weeks now and I have nothing but good things to say. Build quality and finish are excellent. This is now the best option for a budget Flieger watch in my opinion. Only thing that was disappointing is the strap. It's junk. Really thin with a flimsy buckle. Otherwise, the watch is absolutely worth the $120-$150.


----------



## dohcacr

TKMikey said:


> I've had the 43mm Type A Flieger from Tisell for a little over 2 weeks now and I have nothing but good things to say. Build quality and finish are excellent. This is now the best option for a budget Flieger watch in my opinion. Only thing that was disappointing is the strap. It's junk. Really thin with a flimsy buckle. Otherwise, the watch is absolutely worth the $120-$150.


Perhaps it's a difference of perception of quality, or maybe inconsistent quality. My leather band is very nice and it is certainly not thin. The leather is supple, finished nicely, and even tapered from the buckle end (2mm) to the hinge pin end (4mm). Buckle is also good quality. I've been wearing it for 6 weeks now , it has conformed to my wrist, and it's holding up nicely.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

I just got my 43mm. I must say, It looks fantastic. The strap is kinda narrow, but not bad. It's not lousy but it does the job. Rotor is kinda noisy but I can accept it. Sapphire with AR is gorgeous. Size is just right compared to my Laco. All in all, a great watch. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjacut

enghong said:


> I just got my 43mm. I must say, It looks fantastic. The strap is kinda narrow, but not bad. It's not lousy but it does the job. Rotor is kinda noisy but I can accept it. Sapphire with AR is gorgeous. Size is just right compared to my Laco. All in all, a great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the size if your wrist ?


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

7 Inch / 18cm


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Pilot Lume Shootout

Maratac Vs Tisell Vs Laco










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asovo

kaitanium said:


> Just got in the stowa straps. they make this watch look crazy amazing. Got both the brown and dark brown straps although i may let the dark one go as there really isnt all that big of a color difference. Dark brown straps seems thinner than the lighter one. Both are relatively stiff and i think they need to be broken in.


that look just like Stowa fliger!!


----------



## kopitedavo

my relume job and new strap.


----------



## kaitanium

its been a year into when i bought the watch. watch is now running about 4-5sec faster every 1 week. Not bad but defo more accurate when i first got it compared to now. Still my daily beater, banged the sapphire against metal things in the garage while doing housework multiple times and not a single scratch!! LOVE this watch!


----------



## gliderbee

How come the 43mm version is much cheaper then the 40mm version ?

Thanks,
Stefan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dohcacr

gliderbee said:


> How come the 43mm version is much cheaper then the 40mm version ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stefan
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stefan, the 40mm Tisell has a ST2130 movement which is a better and more expensive movement than the ST25 movements used in the 43mm Tisells..


----------



## gliderbee

Ok thanks !


----------



## mike4761

The 40mm also comes with a sapphire crystal standard. The ST2130 is Seagulls copy of an ETA 2824. The ST2130 is a $90 movement on the bay. I wish it was 43mm. Do they wear large? I have a 7.5" wrist and worry the 40mm is too small. 42-44mm is my sweet spot usually, bigger on a diver.

Cheers


----------



## Shrimpii

Whats the main difference between the Tisell pilot (43mm) and Ticino (44mm). Both are in the "same" price range, but which one is the preferable one of these? 

Im leaning towards buying the Tisell, but would like some input. 

Regards


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Hi All. So after trying to decide between Stowa and Archimede, I read this thread and 30 minutes later ordered the 40mm pilot. Figured you really can't go too wrong for $180 and it shipped today so hopefully will land at my door by late next week. I will post pics when I receive it and also give you my thoughts on the overall look/feel/finish of the watch...even though I'm not the expert many on this forum are on all things watches. Thank you to everybody on here for your posts, comments, pics, etc. as they were all immensely helpful.


----------



## JRLev

watchmeifyoucan said:


> Hi All. So after trying to decide between Stowa and Archimede, I read this thread and 30 minutes later ordered the 40mm pilot. Figured you really can't go too wrong for $180 and it shipped today so hopefully will land at my door by late next week. I will post pics when I receive it and also give you my thoughts on the overall look/feel/finish of the watch...even though I'm not the expert many on this forum are on all things watches. Thank you to everybody on here for your posts, comments, pics, etc. as they were all immensely helpful.


Good decision.

Months later, I'm still very pleased with mine & wear it daily to the office.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

JRLev said:


> Good decision.
> 
> Months later, I'm still very pleased with mine & wear it daily to the office.


Thanks JR. I figured you really can't go wrong buying the Tisell at this price. I mean you could easily spend the same on a fashion watch with quartz movement at at a department store. I will post pics once it arrives.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

So I received my Tisell last week and it's a pretty nice watch. Running about +10/day so far so not bad there. Must say though that the lume is not only disappointing...it's non existent. In a dark room, after "charging" with light for several minutes, the hands/numbers do not even faintly glow. It's actually terrible. Maybe they forgot to apply to my watch or maybe this aspect of the Tisell is just plain garbage. Rest of the watch seems just fine to me though.


----------



## mysiak

Could you post some pics of the watch and macro of the dial? Maybe there is really no lume applied, it should glow at least for a few minutes. Did you try to contact the seller?


----------



## dohcacr

watchmeifyoucan said:


> So I received my Tisell last week and it's a pretty nice watch. Running about +10/day so far so not bad there. Must say though that the lume is not only disappointing...it's non existent. In a dark room, after "charging" with light for several minutes, the hands/numbers do not even faintly glow. It's actually terrible. Maybe they forgot to apply to my watch or maybe this aspect of the Tisell is just plain garbage. Rest of the watch seems just fine to me though.


The lume on my Tisell lasts throughout the night. Tisell watches normally have very strong lume, and if the lume is not there, it's in Tisell's own interest to fix the problem. I'm sure he gets a lot of business from this forum. Give him a chance to make it right. I believe there is a place on the Tisell website(on your order history page) to request a return.


----------



## kaitanium

maybe you got a dud, mine is blinding!


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Hi All. Attached are some pics of the watch. Again, overall a pretty nice watch but absolutely no lume at all...zero. I just "charged" the watch under a bright light for 20 mins and there isn't even a hint of lume. I've emailed Tisell to see what they suggest. I'm hoping that they are not going to make me pay the shipping back to Korea if they agree to replace the watch. I'll let you know what they say once they respond.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Update: I emailed Tisell and they responded promptly with apologies and offering to either replace the watch or refund my money. Very fair and professional of them. Here's my question...Tisell mentioned that all of their lumes are weak so I'm wondering if there is any point returning watch as this processing (returning and waiting for replacement to arrive will take about a month) if I'm just going to get another with poor lume. Do some folks out there have a Tisell with strong lume? Is it possible to get one with a much better lume or am I just going to replace weak lume with another weak lume?? Thoughts?


----------



## dohcacr

As I mentioned before, my Tisell has strong lume, that allows me to read the time until day break. Maybe what Tisell is saying is the current batch of dials has weak lume. In any case if the lume means a lot to you I'd accept the refund and go elsewhere.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

So Tisell advised me today that Lume is no longer available. I wasn't clear from their email if that meant just on the 40mm pilots or on any/all of their watches. He did offer to cover my shipping costs if I want to return for a refund which I thought was fair. Too bad, with Lume this would truly be a great watch. Never having had a watch with a black face before I didn't realize that lume is almost a necessity if you want to tell the time in the evening or in poor lighting conditions.


----------



## damo_t

watchmeifyoucan said:


> So Tisell advised me today that Lume is no longer available. I wasn't clear from their email if that meant just on the 40mm pilots or on any/all of their watches. He did offer to cover my shipping costs if I want to return for a refund which I thought was fair. Too bad, with Lume this would truly be a great watch. Never having had a watch with a black face before I didn't realize that lume is almost a necessity if you want to tell the time in the evening or in poor lighting conditions.


That's a shame. Although they still quote the lume in the description on the website.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium

what in the world. I thought some sort of lume was standard on almost all watches. Disappointing! That sounds like buying a car with tires as optional.
Send it in somewhere to get it lumed. Should be like $50, well worth the money especially since this watch is pretty "cheap"


----------



## dohcacr

If your looking for an inexpensive pilot with excellent lume, try the 






Orient Automatic ER2A003B


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Thanks all. Ya, disappointing to say the least as a pilot watch with a black face and no lume is completely useless in low light situations. While Tisell did offer to refund my money, I don't want to waste my time packing up the watch, heading to post office to ship it back, waiting a month for a refund, etc. Tisell acknowledged in an email to me that all of their lumes "don't exist" so it seems to me they should change the description on their website as describing these watches with C1 Luminova is obviously b.s. After wearing this watch for a couple of weeks now I would say that the fact that you can't see the time in the evening - and evenings happen a lot in my part of the world  - I would not waste my money on this watch. Inexpensive is one thing but useless half the time is just a waste of money imho. Below is a picture of the watch in a dark room after I "charged" it under a bright light for about 45 minutes last night (I've indicated with red circle where the watch is in this picture). I don't even wear the watch in the evenings anymore as I just get annoyed every time I try and tell the time.

My advice: Don't waste your money on this watch.


----------



## Battou62

dohcacr said:


> If your looking for an inexpensive pilot with excellent lume, try the
> View attachment 5612049
> Orient Automatic ER2A003B


If only they made an A type : /


----------



## itsmemuffins

Long time lurker here. After looking to scratch my B type flieger I stumbled upon this thread.

Affordable price? Check
blued hands? Check (are they painted or heated? I can't tell, but they look damn good)
good lume? Check
over 40mm for my manly wrists :-d? Check

After looking at tisells website, I decided to check eBay, and noticed that he had some up for auction. I decided then to bid and see if I could get it for slightly cheaper.

Alas I could not but in the end it turned out the same price as his main site (which was my max bid)

all in all I'm very happy with the watch. Unbelievable value for only €100. The watch is perfect in every way, except for the strap that was too short for my 7.5 inch wrists, which I promptly swapped.

As for accuracy? I'm not an accuracy freak, if I don't notice it not being accurate, then I'm happy. So I'm happy with the accuracy. 

Excuse the the decidedly unprofessional photos.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

itsmemuffins said:


> Long time lurker here. After looking to scratch my B type flieger I stumbled upon this thread.
> 
> Affordable price? Check
> blued hands? Check (are they painted or heated? I can't tell, but they look damn good)
> good lume? Check
> over 40mm for my manly wrists :-d? Check
> 
> After looking at tisells website, I decided to check eBay, and noticed that he had some up for auction. I decided then to bid and see if I could get it for slightly cheaper.
> 
> Alas I could not but in the end it turned out the same price as his main site (which was my max bid)
> 
> all in all I'm very happy with the watch. Unbelievable value for only €100. The watch is perfect in every way, except for the strap that was too short for my 7.5 inch wrists, which I promptly swapped.
> 
> As for accuracy? I'm not an accuracy freak, if I don't notice it not being accurate, then I'm happy. So I'm happy with the accuracy.
> 
> Excuse the the decidedly unprofessional photos.


Hi, when exactly do you buy the watch? I bought last week and still waiting for the package. One thing makes me wonder is the former posts says that watches are not lumed anymore. But yours seems to be lumed very well. I got the same type 43mm I hope mine will also have lume otherwise I am planning to return it.


----------



## itsmemuffins

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Hi, when exactly do you buy the watch? I bought last week and still waiting for the package. One thing makes me wonder is the former posts says that watches are not lumed anymore. But yours seems to be lumed very well. I got the same type 43mm I hope mine will also have lume otherwise I am planning to return it.


I bought mine at the end of July. I wonder if either it's the 40mm that he doesn't like anymore to save costs or all of the fliegers?

we shall find out when yours comes in I suppose.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

According to Tisell, the no lume is recent. If you bought in July you probably got in just under the wire..lucky you!!


----------



## itsmemuffins

watchmeifyoucan said:


> According to Tisell, the no lume seems to be fairly recent. If you bought in July you probably got in just under the wire..lucky you!!


Thats interesting. I wonder why he's gone that route rather than raise the price a bit to cover the lume?


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Not sure Itsmemuffins. That would seem to make sense to me. Btw, your watch looks great and lume is working well it seems! May I ask how big your wrists are as I was thinking of getting the 43 mm before I ordered my 40 mm but thought it may be too large on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## itsmemuffins

watchmeifyoucan said:


> Not sure Itsmemuffins. That would seem to make sense to me. Btw, your watch looks great and lume is working well it seems! May I ask how big your wrists are as I was thinking of getting the 43 mm before I ordered my 40 mm but thought it may be too large on my 7 inch wrist.


Around 7.5


----------



## Keithcozz

watchmeifyoucan said:


> So Tisell advised me today that Lume is no longer available. I wasn't clear from their email if that meant just on the 40mm pilots or on any/all of their watches. He did offer to cover my shipping costs if I want to return for a refund which I thought was fair. Too bad, with Lume this would truly be a great watch. Never having had a watch with a black face before I didn't realize that lume is almost a necessity if you want to tell the time in the evening or in poor lighting conditions.


This nonsense is gonna bite Tisell on the ass. Hard. Unbelievably stupid move.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

I think you could be right Keith. As I mentioned earlier, my Tisell is absolutely useless in darker environments as you cannot begin to make out the time without lume. Knowing what I know now, I would not buy this watch again and would not recommend either. Pic of my watch in dark room below (after 45 minutes of charging under bright light). I think I may just return it and save up some more cash to buy an Archimede.


----------



## titov

Or a Laco Augsburg or maybe a cheaper Ticino?


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Hi All. So, after having the watch for 2 weeks it stopped working yesterday. It will run until the second hand aligns perfectly on top of the minute hand and then it stops. In order to get it to start moving again I have to shake the heck out of the watch or tap it very hard.

I know this is an inexpensive watch but I really do feel that this is a very poorly constructed watch in many respects. I'm sending mine back for a refund and saving up to buy an Archimede.


----------



## dohcacr

That should be a matter of simply resetting and aligning the the hands. A good jeweller can do that in a few minutes. Where I live it would cost about $20.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Thanks Dohcacr. I think I'm kind of at a point where I just want a better quality watch. I would probably spend the $20 if the watch had lume but given that it doesn't I'm just going to opt for my $$ back from Tisell at this point.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

I just received my 43mm type-b. As you can see below it has perfect lume which solves the mistery about tisell pilots I guess.


----------



## damo_t

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I just received my 43mm type-b. As you can see below it has perfect lume which solves the mistery about tisell pilots I guess.
> 
> View attachment 5662834


There is a subtle difference where the 43mm pilots have Super-Luminova C1 and the 40mm pilot only has Luminova C1. I would expect your 43mm pilot to glow beautifully as you have shown. Very nice.

The question is, does the 40mm pilot C1 lume glow at all?

When I was double-checking the information on the Tisell website, I noticed that the 40mm pilot is sold out. I wonder if they are pulling it off the shelf to double-check their stock. If so, that is a good move and I hope that it comes back with clearer lume specifications.

Cheers,
Damo


----------



## Chronopolis

Very nice. No prob with the lume here either.
I feel bad for people who got lemons- if that's what it was.
And it that's what it was, I suspect the mistake was made at the factory - just grabbing and assembling with whatever hands lying around.











skylinegtr_34 said:


> I just received my 43mm type-b. As you can see below it has perfect lume which solves the mistery about tisell pilots I guess.
> 
> View attachment 5662834


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Hi Damo. My 40 mm pilot did not glow at all. Zero. None. Nill. Posted the below pic earlier after I "charged" the dial under a 60 watt bulb for about 45 minutes straight and then took a pic of the watch in a dark room - I've outlined in red where the watch face is in the pic.


----------



## kaitanium

Just send the watch in to get lumed by Jack at IWW. It will still be a "cheap" watch! I would totally do that. These Tisell's are NICE. Only pilots watch out there like this at this price that matches the sterile super clean look of the Stowas (minus the crown). No way would I opt for the others like the Orient that was shown or Maratac, etc. They just dont look legit or are homages to the ww2 design.

I see no reason to complain. Im super happy that hes now selling in the USA. I had to jump through many hoops to get mine through a friend in Korea back then.

Anyways, mine has the lume but even if it doesnt I would still buy it and lume it. 1 year now and still running strong. Have it today on the Stowa old type leather strap. Wait this isnt a stowa? =D. Pardon the crumbs in the pic. I was eating hehe.
I have yet to take pics of the lume in the dark but whenever this thing shines in the dark, im like wow O_O thats gorgeous. Not to rub it in, just all to say that these watches are A+.


----------



## damo_t

kaitanium said:


> Just send the watch in to get lumed by Jack at IWW. It will still be a "cheap" watch! I would totally do that. These Tisell's are NICE. Only pilots watch out there like this at this price that matches the sterile super clean look of the Stowas (minus the crown). No way would I opt for the others like the Orient that was shown or Maratac, etc. They just dont look legit or are homages to the ww2 design.
> 
> I see no reason to complain. Im super happy that hes now selling in the USA. I had to jump through many hoops to get mine through a friend in Korea back then.
> 
> Anyways, mine has the lume but even if it doesnt I would still buy it and lume it. 1 year now and still running strong. Have it today on the Stowa old type leather strap. Wait this isnt a stowa? =D. Pardon the crumbs in the pic. I was eating hehe.
> I have yet to take pics of the lume in the dark but whenever this thing shines in the dark, im like wow O_O thats gorgeous. Not to rub it in, just all to say that these watches are A+.


That's the 40mm version? Would love to see a lume shot if it is.


----------



## kaitanium

damo_t said:


> That's the 40mm version? Would love to see a lume shot if it is.


Yea it is. I posted about my watch many threads ago. I have yet to find time to take a lume shot. Ill try to get one with my phone to start maybe later.


----------



## mysiak

I am looking on photos of this watch pretty much every day and still not sure if I like the look of the concave bezel or not. Question to owners - does it bother you? Does it look "out of place" or it's just matter of habit and that almost all watches have convex bezels? How is it with the lume on the current run? Is it still present on 43mm watch or not anymore? I am a bit lost in the contradictory information. 
Thanks


----------



## kaitanium

mysiak said:


> I am looking on photos of this watch pretty much every day and still not sure if I like the look of the concave bezel or not. Question to owners - does it bother you? Does it look "out of place" or it's just matter of habit and that almost all watches have convex bezels?
> Thanks


Thats cuz they pay homage to the original fliegers of ww2 (although the original ones dont have such a noticeable "concave"). Thats just how pilots watches are from stowa, laco, etc. I assume if it bothered us, we wouldn have gotten it =).

and my lume shot of my 40mm. 30 sec of charging and it glows like mad in the dark! Cell phone shot doesnt do it justice. Looks amazing in real life in the dark. Ill take one with my DSLR one day for something clearer and brighter.


----------



## titov

What about the crystal, is it domed?


----------



## mysiak

kaitanium said:


> Thats cuz they pay homage to the original fliegers of ww2 (although the original ones dont have such a noticeable "concave"). Thats just how pilots watches are from stowa, laco, etc. I assume if it bothered us, we wouldn have gotten it =).


It's hard to tell from the photos alone, but pretty much all watches seem to have straight/sloping bezel. Term "convex" probably wasn't absolutely correct. Are you sure that Stowa and Laco uses the same bezel type as Tisell? Even the original fliegers don't have "Tisell type" - at least on photos/videos I've found.


----------



## titov

What do you mean with concave bezel? Here are Ticino and Laco for comparison.


----------



## mysiak

Picture worth thousand words 

Examples:
Concave - Tisell and I've seen some other Chinese brands like Parnis or "noname" ones on eBay
Slope - Ticino, Laco, Steinhart and pretty much everyone else
Convex - Junghans Chronoscope


----------



## itsmemuffins

For me it's not a problem at all.


----------



## titov

I see what you mean. Well grab a Ticino then.


----------



## damo_t

kaitanium said:


> Thats cuz they pay homage to the original fliegers of ww2 (although the original ones dont have such a noticeable "concave"). Thats just how pilots watches are from stowa, laco, etc. I assume if it bothered us, we wouldn have gotten it =).
> 
> and my lume shot of my 40mm. 30 sec of charging and it glows like mad in the dark! Cell phone shot doesnt do it justice. Looks amazing in real life in the dark. Ill take one with my DSLR one day for something clearer and brighter.


Thanks for the pic. It confirms that there are lume dial differences for the 40mm.

Why the difference? Only Tisell can confirm I suppose.


----------



## mysiak

Pulled the trigger on 43mm version, thanks for the information guys. Hopefully I'll get used to the unusual bezel shape  Will post some photos/impressions once watch received.


----------



## kaitanium

mysiak said:


> It's hard to tell from the photos alone, but pretty much all watches seem to have straight/sloping bezel. Term "convex" probably wasn't absolutely correct. Are you sure that Stowa and Laco uses the same bezel type as Tisell? Even the original fliegers don't have "Tisell type" - at least on photos/videos I've found.


I see what you mean. My friend has a stowa and its more "Slope" than "Concave" using your terminology. Tisell also has a 42mm that is more sloped. Dont think youll be able to find this one anymore. I actually debated whether or not to get the 42 instead of a 40. But 40 fits the bill with a 42 look since it doesnt have a thick bezel like a dive watch does. What i REALLY want is a Laco Munster =) however, no thanks on the price. I could pay rent with that money










titov said:


> What about the crystal, is it domed?


yes domed. very slightly. at least on my 40mm


----------



## mysiak

kaitanium said:


> I see what you mean. My friend has a stowa and its more "Slope" than "Concave" using your terminology. Tisell also has a 42mm that is more sloped. Dont think youll be able to find this one anymore. I actually debated whether or not to get the 42 instead of a 40. But 40 fits the bill with a 42 look since it doesnt have a thick bezel like a dive watch does. What i REALLY want is a Laco Munster =) however, no thanks on the price. I could pay rent with that money
> View attachment 5734114
> 
> 
> yes domed. very slightly. at least on my 40mm


 42mm version is probably what I would like the most, but as it's not available anymore and 40mm is out of stock at the moment, it was quite easy choice to go with 43mm version  I sold mine Steinhart Nav B Chrono II few weeks ago, but had it for few years, so I will be able to make some comparison - really curious how will Tisell stand against almost 10 times more expensive watch. (Un)fortunatelly I don't like lugs on Laco watches, so cost of them doesn't really bother me :-d


----------



## kaitanium

mysiak said:


> 42mm version is probably what I would like the most, but as it's not available anymore and 40mm is out of stock at the moment, it was quite easy choice to go with 43mm version  I sold mine Steinhart Nav B Chrono II few weeks ago, but had it for few years, so I will be able to make some comparison - really curious how will Tisell stand against almost 10 times more expensive watch. (Un)fortunatelly I don't like lugs on Laco watches, so cost of them doesn't really bother me :-d


well you wouldnt want that Steinhart anyways, not true to the flieger look =D


----------



## mysiak

In fact I still like that Steinhart very much, unfortunately it is too thick for me so had to go. But I'll probably end buying it again in the future, I just love the dial and day/date complication.


----------



## parsig9

Just got this response on the 40mm B Type. I was very specific about my questions because of the discussion here. Will keep you all posted.

_Hi there,_
_Yes, Hands and dial all super- Luminova C1_
_Thank you._
Best regards,


----------



## damo_t

parsig9 said:


> Just got this response on the 40mm B Type. I was very specific about my questions because of the discussion here. Will keep you all posted.
> 
> _Hi there,_
> _Yes, Hands and dial all super- Luminova C1_
> _Thank you._
> Best regards,


That's great. Now how am I to decide between Type A and Type B. Arggh.


----------



## damo_t

Ordered the 40mm Type B. Can't wait.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

damo_t said:


> Ordered the 40mm Type B. Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


I thought all their Type B models were 43 mm??


----------



## damo_t

watchmeifyoucan said:


> I thought all their Type B models were 43 mm??


When you browse the 40mm version on the website, there is a drop down box that allows you to choose the Type B. There are a few pics too. Just not a separate listing itself.


----------



## parsig9

mysiak said:


> In fact I still like that Steinhart very much, unfortunately it is too thick for me so had to go. But I'll probably end buying it again in the future, I just love the dial and day/date complication.


That's one thing I considered when ordering this Tisell, it's supposed to be 10mm and without a NATO under it, it should sit very well.


----------



## parsig9

parsig9 said:


> Just got this response on the 40mm B Type. I was very specific about my questions because of the discussion here. Will keep you all posted.
> 
> _Hi there,_
> _Yes, Hands and dial all super- Luminova C1_
> _Thank you._
> Best regards,


Update: Arrived today in perfect condition with a soso strap and PERFECT blue lume!!!! YEAH!


----------



## mysiak

43mm just arrived, the first impression is very good. Sapphire crystal feels like mineral, though Mr. Tisell assured me that it's not possible as he doesn't have any available, only sapphire.

Lume is excellent, even though probably not the longest lasting.


----------



## parsig9

40mm on a Stowa strap.


----------



## titov

How is the Stowa strap?  I'm thinking putting out on a Laco.


----------



## Grathr

parsig9 said:


> 40mm on a Stowa strap.


How big is the crown on the 40mm? It looks a bit big, but that might just be an illusion?


----------



## parsig9

Bit big for the case I agree but I like it anyway and try to think that these type of watches were meant to be used with gloves, though not at 40mm I realize. I think the macro setting accentuates it some too.


----------



## parsig9

The Stowa strap is totally great and was $29 shipped I think with the Euro moving to 1.08. Also got a 50 euro discount code to be used in the next year. I do wish I had ordered the short version and not the standard.
If we get dollar euro parity I may use the code to get their b dial flieger and sell this.


----------



## charg1982

Hi!

1. I am planning to order the 40 mm A-Type pilot.
My wrist size is 7.5". (6cm wide)
I am affraid of the the 40mm version is too small.
Should I choose the 43mm version?

2. I have read about the problem of the Tissel sub bazel font. (black one)
Was it solved?

3. Is the Tissel sub available without magnifying bubble?


----------



## mysiak

charg1982 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1. I am planning to order the 40 mm A-Type pilot.
> My wrist size is 7.5". (6cm wide)
> I am affraid of the the 40mm version is too small.
> Should I choose the 43mm version?


I would advise you to go with 43mm version. I have 17cm wrist (~6.75") and 43mm is just perfect. 40mm would be too small even for mine smaller wrist.


----------



## parsig9

My wrist is 17cm and you see how the watch sits. I think it is big enough for me. The lug length is the issue not the diameter, for me....


----------



## JPH

charg1982 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1. I am planning to order the 40 mm A-Type pilot.
> My wrist size is 7.5". (6cm wide)
> I am affraid of the the 40mm version is too small.
> Should I choose the 43mm version?





mysiak said:


> I would advise you to go with 43mm version. I have 17cm wrist (~6.75") and 43mm is just perfect. 40mm would be too small even for mine smaller wrist.


The size is a matter of preference. Size wise I think 43mm would suit better for you, but movement wise I would personally go with 40mm with Miyota over 43mm with Seagull.. :think:

This is my 40mm B-type on a 17cm (~6,7") wrist.


----------



## damo_t

My 40mm Type B has come in too. No pics yet. I was slightly surprised how light it is. I'm comparing to a 46mm Ticino however and other dive watches.
I am super happy though!

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

Just a quick pic. Adore the 40mm size. Very happy camper.


----------



## Rankiryu

mysiak said:


> Picture worth thousand words
> 
> Examples:
> Concave - Tisell and I've seen some other Chinese brands like Parnis or "noname" ones on eBay
> Slope - Ticino, Laco, Steinhart and pretty much everyone else
> Convex - Junghans Chronoscope
> 
> View attachment 5730506
> 
> View attachment 5730570


What is bezel of Tisell pilot 40mm type? Slope? Concave??


----------



## Ninjacut

Rankiryu said:


> What is bezel of Tisell pilot 40mm type? Slope? Concave??


Slope.


----------



## TheCheuk

Hi, I have this watch too! Does anyone know how (if, and by whom) I could replace the crown with an onion crown (like on the Stowa fliegers)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai

43mm Type B. Borrowed from a friend a while back. 
Now my 40mm is in the air.


----------



## buywithakiss

Stormvision said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'd like to buy a Tisell Pilot, really beautiful watch imho, and comes with a cheap price tag.
> 
> View attachment 1270804
> 
> 
> The only problem problem is that they sell through their site only to korean residents:
> 
> Tisell
> 
> From time to time, from what I see, they used to sell on eBay too, but it's 6 month now they don't anymore.
> 
> I already sent an eBay private message, several months ago and again last week, with no answer. I also tried to contact them via email (only yesterday, I'm waiting and hoping for a response).
> 
> Anyone have some experience with them to share? I'd really like to have this beautiful Pilot watch  Thanks


Love the finish on watch case (brush and shine)


----------



## Vexiss

Heavily debating on getting one of these, but the weird looking crown scares me away.


----------



## pettitave

Are there any side by side shots with a stowa? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium

TheCheuk said:


> Hi, I have this watch too! Does anyone know how (if, and by whom) I could replace the crown with an onion crown (like on the Stowa fliegers)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ive debated doing this too. Planning to contact Stowa for parts someday. Not sure if it will fit or if crowns are relatively standard. I do like the look of the more laco-esque diamond though...hmm



pettitave said:


> Are there any side by side shots with a stowa?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I could make that happen. Have a friend that has the stowa.
I personally wouldnt spend that kind of cash for the difference.


----------



## smille76

Debating between the Tisell 40mm with a B dial vs the Laco Aachen.....The Tisell has better specs and cheaper, but I wonder if the extra $$$ on the Laco price tag equals to better finish and overall quality.

Anyone has both?

Thanks!

S.


----------



## pettitave

That's what I'm wondering. Specs look good, but does it show in the cheap price. Comparison pics and reviews would be ideal. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34

I strongly recommend the stowa strap, it takes 10 day to ship US. Watch looks much much better.


----------



## kaitanium

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I strongly recommend the stowa strap, it takes 10 day to ship US. Watch looks much much better.
> 
> View attachment 6252137


i have it too. Good stuff.


----------



## damo_t

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I strongly recommend the stowa strap, it takes 10 day to ship US. Watch looks much much better.
> 
> View attachment 6252137


Thanks. I just put my order in for the darker brown strap.


----------



## kaitanium

if anyone has skinny wrists im still trying to let go of my darker brown stowa strap
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-stowa-brown-flieger-20mm-leather-strap-new-genuine-1083386.html

ideally around a 6in wrist. yes pretty skinny.


----------



## chickenlittle

Type B. For someone who has a Stowa Pilot I have to say this is excellent value for the money.


----------



## pettitave

Any chance to get some comparison pics? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23

40mm Type B


----------



## kaitanium

looks radioactive! awesome shot.


----------



## mysiak

Still happy with mine


----------



## Buramu

So.. Are these available outside of Korea now?


----------



## mysiak

Buramu said:


> So.. Are these available outside of Korea now?


They have been for some time already, just check this eshop (disable adblocker first, otherwise it won't load properly).


----------



## Mirabello1

Nice


----------



## drgnclwk

The pictures have me pretty convinced. I'm pretty sure I'll be going tisell over ticino; the blue lume does it.


----------



## 11pennreserve

I ordered and received this 40mm Type A in December 2015. The lume is definitely there and very nice.


----------



## 11pennreserve

I experimented with a few straps and settled in on this leather NATO.


----------



## javadave61

I received my Tisell Type B Pilot yesterday. It's a wonderful 43mm with lume that lasted all night. For $149, it comes with a sapphire crystal and a "2nd string" strap (which is surprisingly good) since the rivet strap was out of stock. The blue on the hands is subtle. Only when the light catches it just right do I really notice it. So far, I gained only a couple of seconds. Sweet!

Here are some photos I took tonight.


----------



## kaitanium

gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing! 

18 months now with mine and its still going absolutely strong! Not a scratch on the sapphire after banging it against hard objects so many times. Lume is going hard and strong too. I wouldnt say it lasts a whole night though. Looking forward to many more years. +1000000 for tisell. Practical watch to the max. No reason really to spend more. Thanks Tisell!


----------



## pauliedoggs

Seriously nice pics. Been thinking of getting one of these and this definitely pushing me off the fence. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Bit the bullet and ordered myself a 40mm Type-B (with the Miyota 90S5)... Riveted strap still seems to be out of stock.

I went back and forth between this one and the hand wound 43mm version. In the end the Miyota movement and the (for my wrists) slightly more appropriate 40mm size pulled me over the edge.

Now to find a good story to explain to my wife why I bought another pilot watch after I told her my Sinn would be the only watch I'd ever need...


----------



## hydroray

I just received a 43mm Type B last week. It took a week to ship to Canada, which is on the fast side. The lume is there, if not very strong, but it's there. The brown strap is too light for my taste, but I'll break out the scotch pad and olive oil and see if it'll help. For the Seagull movement, how many turns does it take to fully wind the thing?


----------



## javadave61

hydroray said:


> The brown strap is too light for my taste, but I'll break out the scotch pad and olive oil and see if it'll help.


I'd love to know how that turns out. I'd love to darken mine a little.


----------



## Skilfing

Just ordered the TISELL 40mm Pilot MIYOTA 90S5 Automatic Type A. I don't care too much about lume and intend to handwind it a lot - hope the Miyota will take it  
Only thing to get used to will be the crown, but in the end that didn't justify to go for the Stowa yet. Let's see how I feel about this after the watch arrives in Germany.


----------



## dynamo23

My miyota 40mm Type B says hi.










You gonna feel great about this. And before u know it, drop down the slippery slope to more watches.. muhahaha..


----------



## roadie

Recently ordered a deck watch from Tisell and have nothing but great things to say about them. Welcome to joyful online shopping! Easy ordering, saphire upgrade, low cost foam filled shipping box, 11 days free shipping korea to Vancouver. The only downfall is the poor quality strap, but most here would swap that out anyway and it keeps the cost down. When the new stock arrives you must act fast as it seems they sell out quite fast. The secret is out.


----------



## artblakey

javadave61 said:


> I received my Tisell Type B Pilot yesterday. It's a wonderful 43mm with lume that lasted all night. For $149, it comes with a sapphire crystal and a "2nd string" strap (which is surprisingly good) since the rivet strap was out of stock. The blue on the hands is subtle. Only when the light catches it just right do I really notice it. So far, I gained only a couple of seconds. Sweet!]


Lovely photos, think I'm sold


----------



## javadave61

artblakey said:


> Lovely photos, think I'm sold


This will sell you even more. The movement has only gained less than 5 seconds in two weeks.


----------



## Skilfing

My 40mm Style A arrived Tuesday (in Germany, after being sent out on Friday from Korea - great shipping time!). I have owned (and sold) a Stowa Flieger before and can confirm: the Tisell is a real bargain at this price point. The hands are a joy to look at and the movement is incredibly well regulated form what I can tell so far. From my point of view the Stowa still has a nicer crown, slightly nicer dial and certainly better strap and better case finish with slightly thinner bezel. 

So I ordered a black Stowa old style strap and am very happy with my purchase. Only thing a little irritating is the shiny rivets, which I would like better mate. Any tips on how to change this without achieving a scratched up look?

Florian


----------



## C4L18R3

Here's mine! Arrived Monday but I only got to wear it yesterday.










Wrote about my initial thoughts about this one here.


----------



## Buramu

According to Track&Trace my order has been stuck in Incheon airport for a week now. Tisell just told me shipping to the Netherlands takes approx. 3 weeks - which sounds strange hearing about the fast shipping stories in this thread.

I really can't wait to get my Pilot!


----------



## Buramu

Got my Pilot 40 Type-B earlier today... After wearing it for a day, here is a short (glowing) review!

In short: excellent value for money for this beautiful piece.


----------



## dynamo23

Amazing Type B 40mm Pilot from Tisell. Even more amazing new bracelet at AUD6 shipped from eBay here

Totally transforms the look of the watch! Loving it!


----------



## MichealChang

Received these almost one and a half months ago 















Overall not a bad watch. Feels good except that the 'leather' started coming off a bit in original watch strap that came with it. I hope it can be shown in the photo below.


----------



## Wristwatching

The 40mm with the Miyota is back in stock


----------



## dejavus

roadie said:


> Recently ordered a deck watch from Tisell and have nothing but great things to say about them. Welcome to joyful online shopping! Easy ordering, saphire upgrade, low cost foam filled shipping box, 11 days free shipping korea to Vancouver. The only downfall is the poor quality strap, but most here would swap that out anyway and it keeps the cost down. When the new stock arrives you must act fast as it seems they sell out quite fast. The secret is out.


Any Idea when new stocks arrive?


----------



## kuhar

From Tisell website: The schedule.had arrived.from the.Miyota.

Miyota.movement.restocking.schedulein September 2016.

Resale.is.starting.in September.

Mine was sent yesterday, ufff


----------



## ol timer

dejavus said:


> Any Idea when new stocks arrive?


I ordered the Tisell Pilot Watch 40mm Miyota 90S5 Automatic on April 8th and it arrived in the UK on April 12th, but I was only sent the Parcelforce/Customs duty demand letter on April 14th. I finally collected it from their depot on April 15th.

I am very pleased with the watch. After reading all the glowing reviews I decided to splash out on the Type B to compliment the Stowa Flieger Type A I bought (second-hand) recently. There was no way I could afford to get another Stowa Flieger with the Type B dial, but the Tisell looked a very good alternative.

Yes there are differences, and yes the Stowa is a finer, better watch (I might do a comparison write up one day!), but for its price the Tisell is an excellent choice for a clean looking Flieger watch, and is fully recommended - except for one small little issue - the website today states that the Type A version is 'Sold Out', plus when you select Type B from the drop-down selection, that too comes up as 'Sold Out'.

The big downer though, is the notification stating that their next delivery of the Miyota movements are not due until September 2016!

So, sorry to the guys who were going to/were thinking of buying one of these great watches :-(, but congratulations to those lucky enough to have bagged one before the stock ran out |>.

Moral of the story with these Tisell watches is - do not hesitate as they won't hang about for long when they are in stock!


----------



## nolte

I had been looking for a low-cost pilot "Type-A" dial watch and had been looking at the usually mentioned brands... My biggest problem with most of what I saw was that I wanted 22mm lugs for the drawer full of NATO bands that I have, which are all that size.
It seemed that to get the 22mm lugs I had to either go bigger (Ticino 47 for instance) or spend a bit more. I remember several in the 40-44mm range with 22mm lugs that were 600-700 or more.

I saw the 44mm Tisell Pilot Type-A and while most of the watches on their website were sold out, they did have this 44 Type-A. It has sapphire glass and the ST25, which I would not have picked, but there was not a Miyota option, so I went ahead and bought it and am waiting for delivery at the moment.

Now I've found this thread and see from the last few posts that Tisell was expecting Miyotas basically... right about now. Oh well, so it goes. Since I bought my watch their website seems to have gone down (again.) I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## nolte

I've received mine and am impressed. I like it.

As noted in previous pages the blue hands are dark until light hits them. They're a midnight blue until it shines and the light really makes the blue brighten up and jump out.

Mine has gained 5 seconds over yesterday morning but I'll see how it does. This one has the Seagull ST25 fwiw, not the Miyota.

The lume, which was also previously discussed, is most certainly present. It's about what I would expect. It seems to fade more quickly than I'm used to (used to lumibrite) in the first few minutes after being put in the dark, but I can still read it in the am when I wake up in my dark room.

It was shipped to USA for $149 with the sapphire crystal (which was noted to be a $30 'upgrade' but was the only way the watch was available. I do not know if they ever sell them for 119 with mineral. Either way is really inexpensive obviously.)


----------



## Unkki

I've also ordered one, 43mm b-uhr. Should arrive in two weeks or so...

After reading through this thread I decided I will replace the strap immediately. Can you guys advice me which strap will offer the best bang for bucks:

- Stowa Original Flieger Strap (dark brown) --> 57 euros
- Rios Aviator --> 50 USD

Price is not that far apart, just want to know which is the best quality.

Thanks!



@ Nolte:

Congrats, pics? Did you get the strap with the rivets?


----------



## nolte

Unkki I'll try to post the pic again. It's properly hosted IDK why it doesn't seem to be view-able here.

My strap appears a little different from any of the straps posted in the thread. I realize that a number of them posted are not the provided strap but still don't see one even early on that appears to be like mine. I took it off immediately without even wrapping it around my wrist.

I'll see if pics of the strap will post as well:




























(It seems fine to me, it's just not my preference for a strap right now.)
It's hard to get a quick cell phone pic of the shine of the hands without quite a bit of crystal glare:


----------



## Unkki

Looks nice! I also had the idea of putting a NATO strap at some point. First gonna try it with the original band though..


----------



## NyCSnEaK

40mm, Miyota, heat treated hands, sapphire crystal, and great price. Haven't found another that can beat these specs. Quality so far has been terrific and mines between 7-10 seconds + whenever I time it.


----------



## Unkki

Nice!

Anyone know whether the Original Flieger strap from Stowa is just a rebranded Di Modell Tornado?


----------



## coderunner

Hi, 

From what I've gathered the 40 mm pilot will be running a Miyota 90S5 Automatic when it is restocked and the current 43 mm pilot runs a Seagull ST25 Automatic. Is one of those movements significantly better than the other? Thank you.


----------



## TukangFikir

coderunner said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I've gathered the 40 mm pilot will be running a Miyota 90S5 Automatic when it is restocked and the current 43 mm pilot runs a Seagull ST25 Automatic. Is one of those movements significantly better than the other? Thank you.


Ive been waiting for it to get restock but apparently they are on holidays. The seagull st25 is also a workhorse movement from what i know. Its just that size of 43 is a tad to big on most people wrists perhaps..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23

Tisell 40mm - Bang for buck!


----------



## coderunner

TukangFikir said:


> Ive been waiting for it to get restock but apparently they are on holidays. The seagull st25 is also a workhorse movement from what i know. Its just that size of 43 is a tad to big on most people wrists perhaps..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks for the info!


----------



## fandi

dynamo23 said:


> Tisell 40mm - Bang for buck!


How much for the 40mm sapphire version from Tisell?


----------



## parsig9

It was about $200


----------



## Emsflyer84

TukangFikir said:


> coderunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> From what I've gathered the 40 mm pilot will be running a Miyota 90S5 Automatic when it is restocked and the current 43 mm pilot runs a Seagull ST25 Automatic. Is one of those movements significantly better than the other? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been waiting for it to get restock but apparently they are on holidays. The seagull st25 is also a workhorse movement from what i know. Its just that size of 43 is a tad to big on most people wrists perhaps..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I spoke by email with Tisell just last night and I was told the 40mm should be back in stock within the week.

It really is the best set of features for the money!


----------



## fandi

dynamo23 said:


> Tisell 40mm - Bang for buck!


You took the picture by a cell phone or a DSLR on a tripod? I charged my 40mm all day outside. As soon as I went to very dark area to test the lume, I can barely see it so needless to say, my camera cannot see the lume in the dark.


----------



## nolte

The static second hand suggests its not a long exposure. 
I've got a similar image of the lume on mine with a cell, but it dies out pretty quickly. 
When my eyes get dark adjusted I can see mine again in the dark, and can still see it well enough to read the time when I wake in the morning in a dark room.

I do think the lume on these is pretty variable from what I can tell on here.

edit: here are a couple of cell-phone (LG G5 with auto settings) of the lume on mine:










and here is a side-by-side with a Seiko modded skx with a Monster dial in it with equal charging:










I realize that this is still not an ideal way to indicate lume but it's all I've got on this watch.

Naturally with watches with good lume you can notice the glow in daylight just because the watch gets in some significant shade or darkened area suddenly, and sometimes it catches you off guard. I've noticed it dimly a couple of times with this watch but not to the degree that the Seikos do.
I really really like the watch but I would not consider the lume to be one of the stronger points of my particular watch.


----------



## 2bad

Lume is good. Watch is great. Tisell pilot quality is on par to swiss made imo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi

Mine (new batch) runs 2 minutes fast even on wrist and fully wound.


2bad said:


> Lume is good. Watch is great. Tisell pilot quality is on par to swiss made imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred0

I bought the 43mm type A. Happy with the purchase especially for the price. Disappointed with Lume it's not as strong as I would have liked as is definitely the weak point of the watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi

I agree. Some people on here got good shots showing off the lume but I think they're long exposure. Mine has weak lume.


Fred0 said:


> I bought the 43mm type A. Happy with the purchase especially for the price. Disappointed with Lume it's not as strong as I would have liked as is definitely the weak point of the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2bad

fandi said:


> Mine (new batch) runs 2 minutes fast even on wrist and fully wound.


That was so unlucky. Maybe u can try drop an email ask mr oh about this. Mine running at -3/d.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi

2bad said:


> That was so unlucky. Maybe u can try drop an email ask mr oh about this. Mine running at -3/d.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I did email him and asked. They asked me what my action would be. I said maybe I have the watch regulated at my local watch repair shop. Also I asked them if they offered an exchange. They did not reply to my email since then.


----------



## jsizzie_2004

itsmemuffins said:


> Long time lurker here. After looking to scratch my B type flieger I stumbled upon this thread.
> 
> Affordable price? Check
> blued hands? Check (are they painted or heated? I can't tell, but they look damn good)
> good lume? Check
> over 40mm for my manly wrists :-d? Check
> 
> After looking at tisells website, I decided to check eBay, and noticed that he had some up for auction. I decided then to bid and see if I could get it for slightly cheaper.
> 
> Alas I could not but in the end it turned out the same price as his main site (which was my max bid)
> 
> all in all I'm very happy with the watch. Unbelievable value for only €100. The watch is perfect in every way, except for the strap that was too short for my 7.5 inch wrists, which I promptly swapped.
> 
> As for accuracy? I'm not an accuracy freak, if I don't notice it not being accurate, then I'm happy. So I'm happy with the accuracy.
> 
> Excuse the the decidedly unprofessional photos.
> View attachment 5620233
> View attachment 5620265
> View attachment 5620273
> View attachment 5620281


Mate I know I'm late but dang that's the look that I wanted and bout to order mine too! Wear in good health!

Which strap is this by the way? its looking so clean and matching with the Type B dial dang im literally drooling right now.


----------



## jsizzie_2004

kiosai said:


> 43mm Type B. Borrowed from a friend a while back.
> Now my 40mm is in the air.


matey can you do a side by side comparison shot of both sizes? I am still confused as to which one is best for my 6.75" wrists though I definitely got used to a PAM 00111 43mm size


----------



## itsmemuffins

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Mate I know I'm late but dang that's the look that I wanted and bout to order mine too! Wear in good health!
> 
> Which strap is this by the way? its looking so clean and matching with the Type B dial dang im literally drooling right now.


Hi thanks. Sorry I can't remember now but I'm using a black stowa strap now and loving it.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

So I have a 6.25" wrist and was surprised that my friend's 42mm Archimedes pilot looked ok on my wrist when I tried it on.
So against all the advice on here I decided to try out the 43mm Tisell on my puny wrist.

It actually doesn't seem too big and I like the look. I prob wouldn't wear any other watch at this size (I've been sporting my 36mm Glycine field watch up until now) But for the a pilot watch, I think it is acceptable and I wanted a bit big. What do you guys think?


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

Another angle for you guys. This nato is just temporary until I get a nice black one from STowa. I mean I know the 40mm would have looked a bit more natural and toned down, but I have enough casual watches, and I wanted this one to jump out. I've only been wearing this for about 10 minutes now, but this is my impression thus far. Pretty happy that I opted for the 43mm and I would do it again over the 40mm.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

BTW - Can anybody here show me where to order a Stowa strap? 

I am surprisingly happy with how this Nato looks but I stilll want a legit pilot style black strap


----------



## benasaki

The size looks fine to me. Ive got the same watch- plus a B dial one. Buy the Stowa flieger strap directly from their website. Buy two and save on shipping. Both the brown and black look great on mine. If you are in CONUS expect to wait 2 weeks..


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

Just received these strap from Stowa. I am stoked! Love this set-up. This Tisell/Stowa strap combo is such a bargain deal, and it looks better in person than I had imagined it would look. Thanks for everybody here pointing me towards the right way.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

I like this watch so much, I am considering getting it lumed because the lume is the only negative aspect of the watch imo.

What you guys think... is it worth it?


----------



## TKMikey

I really regret selling my 43mm Type-A. Considering picking this one up again.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

Yup this is still a fave in my collection. I actually it prefer it over the Archimedes. The Archimedes does have a better fit and finish but I like the larger dimensions and toolish vibe on these a bit more. I've decided against messing with a good thing and reluming it. Here is another pic for you guys.


----------



## kopitedavo

had mine lumed. considering selling it but unsure. havnt worn it in a while, those shots look great. here is my lume.


----------



## kopitedavo

meant to say those shots look great. it really does suit a small wrist size. i got a BR03 so that why I'm considering selling.


----------



## no-time

Yes get it lumed, when one finds a good watch with a decent price, mod it and love it! Let me know how it goes. 



SeikoFanBoy said:


> I like this watch so much, I am considering getting it lumed because the lume is the only negative aspect of the watch imo.
> 
> What you guys think... is it worth it?


----------



## no-time

If you do decide to sell it, i would be interested, i'm England, but don't let that put you off 




> kopitedavo - had mine lumed. considering selling it but unsure. havnt worn it in a while, those shots look great. here is my lume.


----------



## no-time

A YouTuber who has this watch is stating his is 1 sec off per day, thats amazing for a $149 watch.

I'm considering buying it, just for the size ...and accuracy.


----------



## Ragl

First post on WUS. A really great site, I have lurked on many of the very informative threads and learned lots about the great big horological jungle out there - absolutely fascinating and a great way to waste a few evenings!!

Anyway Just ordered a Tisell 43mm Type A, I am really looking forward to it's arrival. Will post pics when it arrives.

Cheers to all,

Alan


----------



## tanksndudes

Ragl said:


> First post on WUS. A really great site, I have lurked on many of the very informative threads and learned lots about the great big horological jungle out there - absolutely fascinating and a great way to waste a few evenings!!
> 
> Anyway Just ordered a Tisell 43mm Type A, I am really looking forward to it's arrival. Will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers to all,
> 
> Alan


Welcome! As a fairly recent convert to the watchworld myself but a forum nerd for a variety of pursuits, I'll tell you that overall, WUS is the best, most welcoming and friendly online community I've ever encountered. Everyone is just so damn happy for everyone else's watches! I love it. I imagine you will too.

As for the Tisell, great choice. I've never read a bad word about them, and the care that goes into building and regulating them by the owner is pretty special for a $150 watch.

As for wasting a few evenings, very soon that will be a few hundred, and then a few thousand. You could easily convert that sentence to dollars, too...

Have fun!


----------



## no-time

Ditto, i'm new to the world of Mechanical and burned the midnight oil too.

Remember the WUS community needs us noobs for the continuation, the learning and teaching of horology. 

The Orient Flight (around $150) also looks like a decent Pilots watch too, but lacks hacking and sapphire glass. I'm not about the movement's accuracy though. So the Tisell is the better choice to date.



tanksndudes said:


> Welcome! As a fairly recent convert to the watchworld myself but a forum nerd for a variety of pursuits, I'll tell you that overall, WUS is the best, most welcoming and friendly online community I've ever encountered. Everyone is just so damn happy for everyone else's watches! I love it. I imagine you will too.
> 
> As for the Tisell, great choice. I've never read a bad word about them, and the care that goes into building and regulating them by the owner is pretty special for a $150 watch.
> 
> As for wasting a few evenings, very soon that will be a few hundred, and then a few thousand. You could easily convert that sentence to dollars, too...
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## Chucho73

Tisell pilot B 43mm









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

Any news about re-release of the 40mm version? I've been waiting for this sooo long i almost forgot...


----------



## calebk

kopitedavo said:


> had mine lumed. considering selling it but unsure. havnt worn it in a while, those shots look great. here is my lume.
> View attachment 11359426


Where did you get yours re-lumed? IWW?


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## farazium

TISELL 40mm pilot Type A/B are back in stock!!...just ordered Type A


----------



## GZee88

Bought a *Type-A 43mm* couple months ago... Very impressive watch for $149 delivered.
Quality is excellent, very accurate (+2-4sec/day), Seagull ST25 movement has been great...
IMO a great watch for the price... you'll enjoy it.


----------



## hamiamham

I'm sure answered in 25 pages of this thread but what website to buy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88

Bought mine direct from *Tisell Factory* in S.Korea (tisellkr.com).. $149 w/ shipping included... about 10-days from placing order.
Not sure which retailers, if any, are carrying the watch...


----------



## ddafoe

farazium said:


> TISELL 40mm pilot Type A/B are back in stock!!...just ordered Type A


I just grabbed a 40mm pilot A as well 
I asked for the hammer crown.
$199 shipped for the following seems like a great deal:  MIYOTA 9015, Lume BGW9, Dome Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)


----------



## ddafoe

farazium said:


> TISELL 40mm pilot Type A/B are back in stock!!...just ordered Type A


I just grabbed a 40mm pilot A as well 
I asked for the hammer crown.

$199 shipped for the following seems like a great deal: MIYOTA 9015, Lume BGW9, Dome Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)


----------



## GZee88

Great choice, beautiful watch... plus the Miyota mvmt!...
Not familiar what the BGW9 lume but the C1 Super-Lum on my 43mm is VERY strong!
Post some pics when it arrives... Enjoy.


----------



## bug1124

Just received my pilot B 40mm, definitely bright and clear lume.


----------



## GZee88

Congrats... real nice watch... enjoy it!
Let us know how she runs with the_ Miyota_... My 43mm with the _SeaGull_ always runs a couple sec/day fast.
The 43mm is out-of-stock and available later in the month... wondering if they also switch to the Miyota.


----------



## bug1124

GZee88 said:


> Congrats... real nice watch... enjoy it!
> Let us know how she runs with the_ Miyota_... My 43mm with the _SeaGull_ always runs a couple sec/day fast.
> The 43mm is out-of-stock and available later in the month... wondering if they also switch to the Miyota.


So far it seems to be running pretty well considering the cost. I'll check again after about 30 days of wear and see how things change. I think total life span of the movement will be the biggest indicator of how good of a value it really is, but only time will tell that. Below are the timings I found out of the box.


----------



## GZee88

Thanks for your analysis _bug_... 
My 43mm, after a couple weeks, seems to be running +2-3 sec/day, which is very good...
However, at times it can jump up to *+8-10 sec* if I am 'active' with the watch (jogging, using hand-tools, etc)... ???
Hope this will 'level-out' over time... or maybe this is 'normal' for this SeaGull movement??


----------



## ddafoe

GZee88 said:


> Congrats... real nice watch... enjoy it!
> Let us know how she runs with the_ Miyota_... My 43mm with the _SeaGull_ always runs a couple sec/day fast.
> The 43mm is out-of-stock and available later in the month... wondering if they also switch to the Miyota.


The 40mm just arrived today. No complaints for the price! I'll put a Stowa strap on it and it will look like a million bucks (for $199 + the cost of the new strap) :-!


----------



## GZee88

Congrats... enjoy it.
Let us know how she runs.


----------



## jsizzie_2004

whose interested to trade with a 40mm version type B dial?I am looking for the bigger version 43mm.. shoot me a PM

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk

bug1124 said:


> So far it seems to be running pretty well considering the cost. I'll check again after about 30 days of wear and see how things change. I think total life span of the movement will be the biggest indicator of how good of a value it really is, but only time will tell that. Below are the timings I found out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 11748330
> 
> View attachment 11748338


What app is that you're using? Would love to try it out too!


----------



## grabby

Has anyone had issues with their Tisell Flieger 40mm stopping? Mine arrived a couple days ago, and I wound it last night and wore it to bed. It stopped after 11 hours of wear, and didn't want to start again. I pulled and reset the crown a few times (in addition to more winding), and it ran again for about 20 seconds. It has not ran since, and I'm at a bit of a loss. I'm sure Mr. Oh would rectify this, but I'm hoping to fix it without the shipping and wait for a turnaround, especially if it's a simple issue. Short of a watch repair shop, does anyone have any suggestions? Also, this is my first automatic, so user error is very likely.


----------



## bug1124

calebk said:


> What app is that you're using? Would love to try it out too!


I'm using Hairspring. Another one that looks cool but is more expensive is Watch Tuner Timegrapher. It measures amplitude as well.


----------



## ddafoe

Here are a couple pictures of the 40mm on a Stowa strap. The Stowa strap is very nice and the two go together very well!


----------



## kaitanium

ddafoe said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the 40mm on a Stowa strap. The Stowa strap is very nice and the two go together very well!


looks like they come with different crowns now?


----------



## jsizzie_2004

kaitanium said:


> looks like they come with different crowns now?


there's an option to have the hammer style or the diamond style crown

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

My Tisell watch and Stowa straps are currently in the air. Even more excited now after seeing these photos!


----------



## Verydark

Recieved mine yesterday as a birthday gift, it's an awesome watch whether your consider the price or not. The strap i recieved is not the regular a see at tisell's site or in the pics of owners and it's not bad in my opinion though i'll be grabbing a nato or a black Stowa's soon... I can recomend this watch to anyone looking for cheaper alternative to the usual fliegers, in terms of quality it competes with almost any other flieger out there including those that cost several times more, it only lacks the heritage vibe of being one the five original manufacturers but i can live with it. Sorry for the crappy pic!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Nice watch too bad about the availability.


----------



## GZee88

New straps for my 43mm...


----------



## Emsflyer84

Anyone notice a difference in dials between the Seagull and Miyota versions of the 40mm? Maybe I'm crazy, but I swear there is a different font and longer minute markers on the Seagull versions. Which also happens to look like the one currently for sale on the Tisell website.

What do you guys think? Any difference?


----------



## wkw

My B dial says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

On Strapped For Time heavy calf. Great watch!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Emsflyer84 said:


> Anyone notice a difference in dials between the Seagull and Miyota versions of the 40mm? Maybe I'm crazy, but I swear there is a different font and longer minute markers on the Seagull versions. Which also happens to look like the one currently for sale on the Tisell website.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any difference?


Never noticed but I kinda like the dial in the second photo a little better. But....I'm loving the watch either way.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam

Emsflyer84 said:


> I swear there is a different font


the fonts are slightly different... very slightly


----------



## ddestici

Emsflyer84 said:


> Anyone notice a difference in dials between the Seagull and Miyota versions of the 40mm? Maybe I'm crazy, but I swear there is a different font and longer minute markers on the Seagull versions. Which also happens to look like the one currently for sale on the Tisell website.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any difference?


you are not! they are obviously different in the way you already told. and actually i liked the seagull version much more. unfortunately seagull dial doesnt have a lume as strong as the miyota dial; but i would steel prefer the seagull one.

I also catched the detail that they use seagull dial pictures for miyota in their web-site but thats just a pict. they have only one version of miyota type A dial; whose pictures are shared above


----------



## nolte

ive been wearing mine pretty often. it runs about 6-7 seconds fast a day. when being worn.


----------



## nolte

I do not think that the differences in dials posted on the last page are simply Seagull vs Miyota. I think there's more to it than that, or perhaps less to it (arbitrary.)
Mine (above) is a Seagull. You can find watches with the same dial as mine but that contain Miyota. 
Here is an old ebay listing for one:
Tisell 40mm Type A Flieger Automatic Mens Watch | eBay

So you can see that the watch in the link has the same dial as mine, but one has the Seagull and one Miyota.
(But also mine is a 43mm and that one is a 40mm so there is another difference. Still, same dial.)

Maybe the dial difference is a relatively new thing but my Seagull 43mm type-A has the same dial as I've seen in Miyota type-A watches so I dunno.

FWIW I prefer the dial I've got. I do like the thinner indices on the other dial a little better, but the triangle and dots at the 12 o'clock position on the other dial is run-together and just does not look 'correct' to me.


----------



## Emsflyer84

nolte said:


> I do not think that the differences in dials posted on the last page are simply Seagull vs Miyota. I think there's more to it than that, or perhaps less to it (arbitrary.)
> Mine (above) is a Seagull. You can find watches with the same dial as mine but that contain Miyota.
> Here is an old ebay listing for one:
> Tisell 40mm Type A Flieger Automatic Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> So you can see that the watch in the link has the same dial as mine, but one has the Seagull and one Miyota.
> (But also mine is a 43mm and that one is a 40mm so there is another difference. Still, same dial.)
> 
> Maybe the dial difference is a relatively new thing but my Seagull 43mm type-A has the same dial as I've seen in Miyota type-A watches so I dunno.
> 
> FWIW I prefer the dial I've got. I do like the thinner indices on the other dial a little better, but the triangle and dots at the 12 o'clock position on the other dial is run-together and just does not look 'correct' to me.


I guess it's possible that there was a very recent dial change, back to the dial in the Seagull models, or something similar. The one that just sold on Ebay said it was basically new and only worn a few times. I haven't seen any others online yet from the most recently released batch. It would make sense that the website photos would have been updated if the dial changed... I'll find out when mine arrives tomorrow.


----------



## nolte

Only thing I'd really change about the dial is that I would prefer the old-school number font where the 6s and 9s don't have the circle completed and the 7s dont have the little hanging portion out on the end. Maybe thats ticky but I wish the dial was printed like that. Neither of the two examples on the last page have that font. But in all honesty even the German makers that produced these original watches don't use that font on the modern watches. Even the ones that they deem "klassik." So meow meow on that. Cant' have it all.

All in all I really like this watch. Size is perfect for me and it runs well and looks great.


----------



## jsizzie_2004

nolte said:


> Only thing I'd really change about the dial is that I would prefer the old-school number font where the 6s and 9s don't have the circle completed and the 7s dont have the little hanging portion out on the end. Maybe thats ticky but I wish the dial was printed like that. Neither of the two examples on the last page have that font. But in all honesty even the German makers that produced these original watches don't use that font on the modern watches. Even the ones that they deem "klassik." So meow meow on that. Cant' have it all.
> 
> All in all I really like this watch. Size is perfect for me and it runs well and looks great.


lovely which size is this buddy? damn I'm thinking I should have went with the type A dial on my 40mm version.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte

Thanks. Mine is the 43mm.
I think the A and B both look great.


----------



## jsizzie_2004

nolte said:


> Thanks. Mine is the 43mm.
> I think the A and B both look great.


to me on a smaller case size, dial type A suits it better looks cleaner, and the bigger cases 43mm upwards looks better with a type B dial but that's just my 2 cents though

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004

lovely combo mate, which strap is this and where did you get it from? would love to see a link, so hard to find a 20mm strap with rivets, its all 22mm all over eBay/Amazon


----------



## wkw

Type B says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kopitedavo

anyone know when the rules changed on selling watches, needing 100 posts. want to sell mine


----------



## oldfatherthames

Picked up this Pilot 43 yesterday from the customs office and I almost feel blessed to receive so much quality and beauty for the price. And on top it runs minus 1 second the first day. This is from the recent charge.









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Adding a lumeshot. As stated in this thread it's not strong. But as long as you're not flying at night, all board-electrics has failed, your co-pilot has passed out and you are probably panicking on top of that: With markers, numbers and hands that big and clear I can always see the time at a glance in any lowlight and when there's no light at all, the lume is sufficient. Maybe a bit more modest than it looks from the picture.
Just don't buy this if lume means much to you.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## kopitedavo

i got mine relumed in green. looks much better.


----------



## Jonatutu

Really nice watch. Thinking of buying a type B but cant decide which crown to choose. I prefer a smaller profile watch, diamond crown seems to make in look larger. Can somebody post their hammer crown option?


----------



## Deij

Emsflyer84 said:


> Anyone notice a difference in dials between the Seagull and Miyota versions of the 40mm? Maybe I'm crazy, but I swear there is a different font and longer minute markers on the Seagull versions. Which also happens to look like the one currently for sale on the Tisell website.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any difference?


Yes. I sold my Seagull as soon as they released the Miyota for this very reason.

The reason I've never purchased the a Stowa is because of the 12 marker.

The new Miyota 12 marker looks so much better than the old Seagull 12 marker.

Stowa have evern moved onto the more spaced out style on all of their pilot watches EXCEPT the 40mm!

(maybe not all but if you compare the 41 and 36 to the 40 it's as noticeable as this picture you posted)


----------



## Tekniqs

oldfatherthames said:


> Picked up this Pilot 43 yesterday from the customs office and I almost feel blessed to receive so much quality and beauty for the price. And on top it runs minus 1 second the first day. This is from the recent charge.
> 
> View attachment 12367767
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


what strap is that?!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Tekniqs said:


> what strap is that?!


Because the following link will not work forever, I give you also the name, it's "RIOS1931 Vintage Retro Look Leder BAND Strap handmade Germany 22/18" and it's the dark-brown one, which looks a bit too red on the picture because of the bright sunlight. I got it from here.
It's supersoft and extremely comfortable. Please note that I blackened the stitches.

But shortly after having received that RIOS I found a strap I totally love, it's the Haveston Straps M1936.

Look at this:

















It's so cool! Here's a thread about it.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Once again as this is so nice:









Btw, 'sold out' on Tisell's website does not equal 'no longer produced'. It will come back again, whoever is interested should drop them a email. They will notify you as soon as it becomes available again - that's how I got my copy.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Quick question for everyone: how long does it usually take from me paying to getting the watch? I'm in Los Angeles. 

Anyone want to sell their B dial diamond crown 40mm, hit me up!


----------



## nolte

househalfman hopefully you've gotten yours by now, I don't remember it taking two weeks.


----------



## househalfman

Thanks nolte. I waited, and waited, and waited for someone to sell me their B dial but no luck. I placed my order directly from Mr. Oh last Friday and was shipped to me yesterday. I'm looking forward to receiving it in several days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g




----------



## oldfatherthames

househalfman said:


> I'm looking forward to receiving it in several days.


You will surely be delighted with it, it's really a bargain. b-)

My Type A 43mm (on Haveston The Carrier):

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

oldfatherthames said:


> Once again as this is so nice:
> 
> View attachment 12432265
> 
> 
> Btw, 'sold out' on Tisell's website does not equal 'no longer produced'. It will come back again, whoever is interested should drop them a email. They will notify you as soon as it becomes available again - that's how I got my copy.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Just ordered the Haveston M1936 for my Tisell Pilot 40mm.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Just ordered the Haveston M1936 for my Tisell Pilot 40mm.


These Haveston straps are so cool, much enjoying my brandnew 'The Carrier' on my Pilot43 also:









Great classy style with these.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

My 40mm Pilot on a Rios1931 for Panatime Typhoon IWC strap. This strap is very supple and compliments this watch very well.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

househalfman said:


> Quick question for everyone: how long does it usually take from me paying to getting the watch? I'm in Los Angeles.


To answer my own question: I ordered on a Friday, got the shipping notification by Monday, received it in Los Angeles the following Monday. Not bad!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

oldfatherthames said:


> Picked up this Pilot 43 yesterday from the customs office and I almost feel blessed to receive so much quality and beauty for the price. And on top it runs minus 1 second the first day. This is from the recent charge.
> 
> View attachment 12367767
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Are you Goliath? The watch looks tiny on your hand  Seriously now, I'm trying to decide between 40 and 43, what is your wrist size?

P.s Quote with pic is not because I'm a noob, but wanted to share that pic, it looks stunning!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Are you Goliath? The watch looks tiny on your hand  Seriously know, I'm trying to decide between 40 and 43, what is your wrist size?


Hehehe, no, no Goliath. 

Please note that my wristshots (see also #287 and #294 in this thread) are made with a 105mm lens, so you get an undistorted view. Most wristshots are done with smartphones on near distance which makes watches look bigger on the wrist than they look in reality.

Wrist size is 18,5 cm but you always should look for the width of the wrist, which in my case is 58 mm, see my graphic with dimensions here. And match this with the distance over the lugs from the Tisell. In case of the 43 mm Pilot it's 50,5 mm, so there's a bit flesh left when you look at the wrist from above. When the lugs of the watch will protrude above your wrist the watch will certainly look too big - at least I think so and most folks do too.
If the 43 mm Pilot will be too big or just fine for you, you have to see it in the flesh and on the wrist in the end. Wrist size can only give you an idea. You will find the measurements on Tisell's website.

Talking about size: While I usually prefer smaller watches - look at the first picture in the post I linked you to above: my Omega Railmaster is 39,2 mm, my Seiko Turtle wear smaller than it's size because of the case - I think a Pilot watch can be worn bigger. That's why I went for the 43mm Tisell.

--

Saying goodbye to my Tisell btw as I have ordered Paolo Fanton's fine pilot 'A-13A' and I'm no collector, this very nice Korean pilot will have to fly away:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## harry-g

My impressions after 2 weeks with the watch (40mm type A):

+Miyota 9015 performing very well at around +3s/day.
+A very low profile thin case at 9.5mm!
+The blue heat treated hands are beautiful. A perfect hue of blue.
+Enough lume to last until morning. All markers are lumed which is very nice! 
+Slightly domed sapphire crystal with inner AR coating. I've knocked it a few times and no marks left.
+No date setting position when crown pulled out.
+The stock leather strap is not bad at all. Nice stitching job and very supple. I may use it again in the future.

-The second and minute hands could be a bit longer.
-Long lug to lug at 49mm. I would prefer it to be 47mm.

(N) Overall case finishing is fine (I've seen worst finishing at twice the price). Improving the brushing consistency would be even better. The small imperfections are very hard to see unless you're looking for them.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Thank you Bernd! I should really start using my Nikon when taking wristshots, yours look perfect. Cheers mate, Andrei.


----------



## oldfatherthames

@Andrei, thank you! As you mention Nikon, mine are done with my old D3. ;-)

Ok, last picture of my nice Tisell 43. Can't take anymore, sold in in the meantime:









Have a good time everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## stevens

Love this model. For the money, I have no complaints. Accuracy has been incredible, leaving face up overnight gets it to about +1 per day. The rotor is louder, and has a tinny sound that I don't get from my Swiss watches, but that's something you have to listen for to be bothered by.

So far, so good. Tisell is at a sweet spot where you get a heck of a lot of value packed into the watch per dollar.


----------



## househalfman

I'm not completely sold on this watch if I'm being honest but this strap make it a little bit better.


----------



## yvliew

I'm interested in purchasing from Tisell korea. How's buying experience directly with tisell? I'm buying from Malaysia


----------



## stevens

yvliew said:


> I'm interested in purchasing from Tisell korea. How's buying experience directly with tisell? I'm buying from Malaysia


Smoothly for me. Shipped within a day, and went through Customs without issue. Box was packed with several centimetres of foam on all sides. Took less than two weeks to get to the destination in Canada.


----------



## yvliew

Tisell's Type B seconds hand are not lumed?


----------



## yvliew

At the tisell check out page, it mentioned to pay by paypal without using/logging in paypal account? So if I have paypal account, can I actually login and pay with my account then? Confusing.


----------



## yvliew

Ordered the 40mm B dial. Shipped on the 10th. Cant wait to get my hands on it!!


----------



## yvliew

Finally got my Tisell 40mm B dial pilot. Love it. Now I'm thinking to get the stowa strap.


----------



## SJR3

Very satisfied with my 40mm Tisell type A with Stowa strap!









I wouldn't mind picking up a B dial version as well, and maybe use it with various Nato straps.


----------



## yvliew

Never been off my wrist since I got it . Loving it!


----------



## itsmemuffins

Wearing the 43mm today on distressed (what used to be light brown) stowa strap.


----------



## stevens

Still loving it!


----------



## househalfman

stevens said:


> Still loving it!
> 
> View attachment 12642261


Where did you get this strap? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevens

househalfman said:


> Where did you get this strap?


Sarmatia leather on Etsy. It's chromexel leather, beautifully made and surprisingly inexpensive. Made to a custom length for no extra charge, too. Only worn a couple of times so far, but I recommend it.


----------



## househalfman

Wearing my B dial tonight...


----------



## househalfman

Watch #1 of the day: Tisell pilot on a beautiful greenish leather nato strap.


----------



## kingsky123

Im loving the B-dial Lume.


----------



## Hodari D.

itsmemuffins said:


> Wearing the 43mm today on distressed (what used to be light brown) stowa strap.
> View attachment 12635301


I love the vintage look of yours both the color of the numerals as well as the strap. Does anyone know if the current 40mm iteration maintains this vintage off-white look?

You say the strap is distressed. How did you achieve this seemingly black result?


----------



## kentjb

Does Tisell offer a different crown other than the hammer and diamond? It seems like the crowns at posts #303 and #304 are two different things.


----------



## robbery

kentjrl said:


> Does Tisell offer a different crown other than the hammer and diamond? It seems like the crowns at posts #303 and #304 are two different things.


Different how? They both look like the diamond crown to me, but it would certainly be interesting to discover some more hidden options .


----------



## zaratsu

#303 is the 43mm version and #304 is 40mm.
Wonder if the crowns are the same on both. They both definitely look diamond style.


----------



## onastar1989

43mm type B dial on black canvas.


----------



## creigpsherburne

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-k1-40mm-pilot-watch.html

WatchGecko sells something very similar. I don't have one yet, but probably after my Seiko SARB035. I linked you to the 40mm version, but there's also 45mm. I know it's not identical, but maybe it'll scratch the itch.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

creigpsherburne said:


> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-k1-40mm-pilot-watch.html
> 
> WatchGecko sells something very similar. I don't have one yet, but probably after my Seiko SARB035. I linked you to the 40mm version, but there's also 45mm. I know it's not identical, but maybe it'll scratch the itch.


Nice watch but the polished bezel throws it off. Also, the slight curve in the bezel on the Tisell is a nice little positive detail. Just my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kentjb

robbery said:


> Different how? They both look like the diamond crown to me, but it would certainly be interesting to discover some more hidden options .


It may just be me but the edges on #303 are a lot smoother while #304 has sharper edges. But yeah it would be interesting to see more options, some guy from the other Tisell thread said that you can get an onion crown if you email the owner.


----------



## onastar1989

kentjrl said:


> It may just be me but the edges on #303 are a lot smoother while #304 has sharper edges. But yeah it would be interesting to see more options, some guy from the other Tisell thread said that you can get an onion crown if you email the owner.


I bought the A dial 43mm and B dial 43mm versions a few years ago and they came with different diamond crowns: the A dial crown had sharper edges and the B dial crown had more of a rounded over diamond shape. Not quite an onion shape, but much smoother. Tisell now offers a hammer crown, which is flat on top, more of a cylinder shape, which looks pretty nice. Another difference is the B dial version had blued screws on the movement and the A dial version had silver screws. Ended up selling the A dial anyway. So I guess you can't be entirely sure which diamond crown you'll get.

I think it it would be pretty easy to remove the sharper crown and file it down into an onion shape.


----------



## robbery

onastar1989 said:


> I bought the A dial 43mm and B dial 43mm versions a few years ago and they came with different diamond crowns: the A dial crown had sharper edges and the B dial crown had more of a rounded over diamond shape. Not quite an onion shape, but much smoother. Tisell now offers a hammer crown, which is flat on top, more of a cylinder shape, which looks pretty nice. Another difference is the B dial version had blued screws on the movement and the A dial version had silver screws. Ended up selling the A dial anyway. So I guess you can't be entirely sure which diamond crown you'll get.
> 
> I think it it would be pretty easy to remove the sharper crown and file it down into an onion shape.


Mystery solved! Thanks for that . The crown on my 40mm type a is very sharp, kinda wish it were the smooth type. In fact if I were to order it again I'd be very tempted by the onion. Wonder if mr would sell me an onion a la carte...

@kentjrl, you were right after all! Good eye!


----------



## onastar1989

robbery said:


> Mystery solved! Thanks for that . The crown on my 40mm type a is very sharp, kinda wish it were the smooth type. In fact if I were to order it again I'd be very tempted by the onion. Wonder if mr would sell me an onion a la carte...
> 
> @kentjrl, you were right after all! Good eye!


I have contacted him about extra parts and it sounds like he doesn't mind selling them on their own. 
I've only seen the two types of diamond crowns and the hammer crown - I am curious to see the onion. 
I friend of mine got the 40mm type A and it had the sharp edges on the crown so he carefully filed it down, and it actually looks pretty nice.
Good luck!


----------



## robbery

onastar1989 said:


> I have contacted him about extra parts and it sounds like he doesn't mind selling them on their own.
> I've only seen the two types of diamond crowns and the hammer crown - I am curious to see the onion.
> I friend of mine got the 40mm type A and it had the sharp edges on the crown so he carefully filed it down, and it actually looks pretty nice.
> Good luck!


Oooh, that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## onastar1989

robbery said:


> Oooh, that's good to know. Thanks!


Be sure to specify which case you have, 40 or 43mm. The crown stems will be different since they have different movements and cases. I know, I'm probably stating the obvious.


----------



## kentjb

Just got the type a yesterday and it's a really nice watch for the price. I actually got the smoother diamond crown instead of the sharper diamond crown and it's very nice. I originally wanted to get a Stowa Flieger but needed new tires for my car so the funds went to those tires. I'm fairly new to watches and this is the only watch that's above $100 and I'm glad that I bought it!


----------



## kentjb

Woops, sorry for the multiple pictures. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## robbery

kentjrl said:


> Just got the type a yesterday and it's a really nice watch for the price. I actually got the smoother diamond crown instead of the sharper diamond crown and it's very nice. I originally wanted to get a Stowa Flieger but needed new tires for my car so the funds went to those tires. I'm fairly new to watches and this is the only watch that's above $100 and I'm glad that I bought it!
> 
> View attachment 12797157
> View attachment 12797157


Awesome!
Also: wrist shot!


----------



## kentjb

Thanks robbery! Here's a wrist shot (7 inch wrist).


----------



## robbery

kentjrl said:


> Thanks robbery! Here's a wrist shot (7 inch wrist).
> 
> View attachment 12797315


Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

kentjrl said:


> Just got the type a yesterday and it's a really nice watch for the price. I actually got the smoother diamond crown instead of the sharper diamond crown and it's very nice. I originally wanted to get a Stowa Flieger but needed new tires for my car so the funds went to those tires. I'm fairly new to watches and this is the only watch that's above $100 and I'm glad that I bought it!
> 
> View attachment 12797303


Nice start to your collection.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17




----------



## Mike Kilo Niner

Ordered on January 2nd, delivered today. I am absolutely delighted! The wrist shot shows a 40mm Type A on a 7-1/4" wrist. Apologies for the marginal lighting. As many reviewers have noted, the strap is a bit _meh_. I'll probably replace it with a nicer leather strap (preferably with rivets) and a NATO or two, for good measure. I adore the domed sapphire -- now I know what I've been missing with my SKX007's flat mineral crystal. The heat-blued hands are entrancing. For anyone sitting on the fence, this watch is a fantastic bargain!


----------



## P51P28

Mike Kilo Niner said:


> Ordered on January 2nd, delivered today. I am absolutely delighted! The wrist shot shows a 40mm Type A on a 7-1/4" wrist. Apologies for the marginal lighting. As many reviewers have noted, the strap is a bit _meh_. I'll probably replace it with a nicer leather strap (preferably with rivets) and a NATO or two, for good measure. I adore the domed sapphire -- now I know what I've been missing with my SKX007's flat mineral crystal. The heat-blued hands are entrancing. For anyone sitting on the fence, this watch is a fantastic bargain!
> 
> View attachment 12812669


Awesome! Nice purchase. I'm getting my 43 Type B tomorrow if things go as planned with the USPS. Bought it used off of the bay. If you think that strap is bad...wait until I post a pic of the one coming with mine. It's comical.


----------



## P51P28

Got the Tisell Type B in the mail today. Bought this on a whim off the bay to get an idea of the size (43mm) on my wrist. My wrist is 7.5 inches. I haven't worn a watch in over 25 years so its definitely gonna take a little bit getting used to. 

I can say that this watch in person is very attractive. I find the crown to be a little sharp but I assume over time the sensation on the skin will dissipate and go away. I have no idea. The strap that came with the watch totally sucks. I will be making one in my leather shop over the weekend. Its seems like a lot of watch for the money. I think I lucked out and got a domed crystal instead of the advertised flat one. Have to confirm with some pictures. Might have to keep this one after all. Nothing wrong with a having a type b flieger hanging around.

So now that I confirmed the size with this Tisell, I'll be placing in an order for an A13-a over the weekend with Paolo. Just wanted to make sure the 43mm Tisell didn't feel funny and/or oversized. Very excited.


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner

After two days on the wrist it's gained... 2 seconds. :-!

The rotor is noticeable in quiet rooms, but I don't mind it at all -- just a little whirring reminder that I've got a piece of precision clockwork feeding off my body's motion strapped to my wrist. Gibson's "Tamagotchi Gesture" stuff for sure.

The heat-blued hands are noticeably gorgeous in all kinds of lighting. This watch is an absolute steal at $200!


----------



## onastar1989

Switched out the black nylon for brown leather. I love this watch.


----------



## P51P28

Made myself a leather strap today from some spare scraps laying around for the Tisell. Ended up making one too big for some reason. Measured wrong. Back to the bench. I may end up taking out the greenish thread and replacing it with a royal blue to complement and possibly bring out the heat treated hands.

I'm also trying to figure out what position to wear a watch. I haven't worn one in over 25 years. I'm liking the north the wrist bone position and right on top of it. Below it is just not going to work.


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner

P51P28 said:


> I'm also trying to figure out what position to wear a watch. I haven't worn one in over 25 years. I'm liking the north the wrist bone position and right on top of it. Below it is just not going to work.


"North" for sure, at least for my arm. If I try to size a bracelet for the wrist bone it either slides toward the hand and gets in the way, or slides up my arm and gets lost up my sleeve. In both cases it's loose enough that there's no telling which way the watch face ends up. No thanks! Snug right above the wrist bone for me!

And as a follow-up to my earlier post on accuracy: my Tisell Flieger 40mm has settled in to an utterly rock solid +0.3 s/d on the wrist. Crown up on the nightstand (the better to tell the time thanks to that gorgeous lume when I'm tossing and turning at night), on the wrist after my morning shower, steady as a rock. When I started rotating it with my other toys (ahem, serious work-related chronometric instruments that are in no way an indulgence), it picked up some time face up on the nightstand -- probably more like +5 s/d unworn (I kept it wound for a few days to gauge). I'm very impressed with the Miyota 90S5's potential for accuracy, and actually quite like the noticeable whirrrr when I give my wrist a flick at my desk. It's louder than an SKX, but I find the momentary distraction a pleasant little WIS moment in my work day.


----------



## Verydark

I've had this one for a few months now and it's really a great watch and the best bang for the buck flieger you can find, kudos to Tisell!!


----------



## zaratsu

Verydark said:


> I've had this one for a few months now and it's really a great watch and the best bang for the buck flieger you can find, kudos to Tisell!!


Agree, best bang for buck Flieger watch in the world right now.
Very happy with mine after 6 months.


----------



## Dan3612

I had a Type A for a long time that I really enjoyed, definitely recommend Tisell


----------



## wkw

40mm Type A says hi to all !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I wanted to purchase one but it seems like the price went up? Only the European website had it and after shipping it was around $300. At that price I’d rather pay a little more for something else.


----------



## robbery

nikesupremedunk said:


> I wanted to purchase one but it seems like the price went up? Only the European website had it and after shipping it was around $300. At that price I'd rather pay a little more for something else.


Hmm I hope not, that would be a humongous price increase. Were they perhaps always more expensive on the Euro site? Probably best to email mr oh and ask him. Let us know what you find!


----------



## AaayElMayo

I browsed back a dozen pages and didn't see a single 44 with small seconds sub dial. Not too popular I guess.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

robbery said:


> Hmm I hope not, that would be a humongous price increase. Were they perhaps always more expensive on the Euro site? Probably best to email mr oh and ask him. Let us know what you find!


I contacted customer service and they said they only have the European website. I did find another site where they were still listed as $199 but all sold out. That's probably the original site.


----------



## robbery

nikesupremedunk said:


> I contacted customer service and they said they only have the European website. I did find another site where they were still listed as $199 but all sold out. That's probably the original site.


Whose customer service did you contact?

The original site is called "joyful online shopping," and is hosted at cafe24. Is that the other one you found? It's run by a Mr Oh, who is very good at responding to emails directly, so I'd suggest contacting him if you haven't already.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Mr O says 43mm Type A code P000000W will be back on sale soon ( however long that is? )


----------



## cirian75

looking at the EU site

Does the 43mm Type B have dial lume?

Some posts here says it used to, but no longer does?


----------



## cirian75

is

http://tisellkr.com/

Legit ?


----------



## jcar79

cirian75 said:


> is
> 
> http://tisellkr.com/
> 
> Legit ?


Yes it's legit. I just ordered a 40mm Type A Pilot earlier in the week. I received the following response from Mr. Oh.

Dear Friend,

Thank you for purchasing Tisell watches.

We are facing overload orders at the moment. In this regards, we are able to send you ordered watches around 5 days later.

After the goods ship out, tracking number will updated in your email and can tracing this parcel at real time.

Thanks and best regards,

Tisell Watch Co.

OH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75

cool, I can see me making a purchase later today


----------



## Republic_Commando

Just pulled the trigger on a 40mm Type B today!


----------



## jcar79

Just got my Type A 40mm! Great bang for your buck. My wrist size is 7.25-7.5" and flat for reference. I particularly like the size of this one. The L2L of 49mm fills the wrist nicely and the 40mm dial adds to the wearability. A great offering from Tisell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee

Just to add to the excitement of those waiting for their fliegers, here's a photo of my B dial Tisell!


----------



## jcar79

MikeYankee said:


> Just to add to the excitement of those waiting for their fliegers, here's a photo of my B dial Tisell!
> 
> View attachment 12977643


Awesome pic! Is that the OEM strap or aftermarket? I found the OEM strap to be of a "get what you pay for" quality. The watch itself has exceeded expectations though. May end up picking up Type B!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee

jcar79 said:


> Awesome pic! Is that the OEM strap or aftermarket? I found the OEM strap to be of a "get what you pay for" quality. The watch itself has exceeded expectations though. May end up picking up Type B!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks man!

Yeah aftermarket Stowa old style double rivet strap which of course completes the look nicely.

As much as I love the Tisell there are a few things I have noted (may be useful for people contemplating the purchase and wait time): 
- The diamond crown looks cool but it was initially quite sharp against the back of my wrist. A bit of very gentle filing helped a lot. 
- The caseback indents to help with screwing on were also very very sharp and required a touch of filing. 
- As people know the Miyota is loud and tinny when free-spinning in one of the directions. 
- The minute hand seems to be lifted straight from the A dial and does not have the shape more consistent with B dials - eg the wider portion of the hand is further to the tip. Pic below to demonstrate.


----------



## jcar79

MikeYankee said:


> Hey thanks man!
> 
> Yeah aftermarket Stowa old style double rivet strap which of course completes the look nicely.
> 
> As much as I love the Tisell there are a few things I have noted (may be useful for people contemplating the purchase and wait time):
> - The diamond crown looks cool but it was initially quite sharp against the back of my wrist. A bit of very gentle filing helped a lot.
> - The caseback indents to help with screwing on were also very very sharp and required a touch of filing.
> - As people know the Miyota is loud and tinny when free-spinning in one of the directions.
> - The minute hand seems to be lifted straight from the A dial and does not have the shape more consistent with B dials - eg the wider portion of the hand is further to the tip. Pic below to demonstrate.
> 
> View attachment 12979673


I figured it was a Stowa strap. I was looking at them but there was no reference to the lengths other than short and XL. May I ask your wrist size and which length you purchased?

Thanks for pointing out some of the subtle quirks that you found with the Tisell Pilot. I wore mine yesterday and most of today. So far no discomfort with the crown or caseback, fortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee

Sure thing: 6.6 - 6.75 inch wrist (when warmer) - bought the short strap, on the 3rd smallest hole!


----------



## mooonman321

I have my sights set on Stowa or Archimede but Tisell is making it hard to not want to save a few bucks. Obviously the other two are going to be better quality than Tisell but anyone have an opinion on whether it is worth spending 3-5x as much vs. just dropping $200 on the Tisell?


----------



## zaratsu

mooonman321 said:


> I have my sights set on Stowa or Archimede but Tisell is making it hard to not want to save a few bucks. Obviously the other two are going to be better quality than Tisell but anyone have an opinion on whether it is worth spending 3-5x as much vs. just dropping $200 on the Tisell?


I nearly bought a Stowa, but couldn't justify ~5x more cost (Stowa was above the tax free import threshold) for a sterile dial tool watch.

I did pick up a Stowa strap though because I thought it was a fair price and I really like how it looks.

Almost a year on and no regrets, the Tisell has been flawless. If you just replace the awful stock strap it comes on, I think the Tisell 40mm Flieger is truly a fantastic watch at a bargain price.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

mooonman321 said:


> I have my sights set on Stowa or Archimede but Tisell is making it hard to not want to save a few bucks. Obviously the other two are going to be better quality than Tisell but anyone have an opinion on whether it is worth spending 3-5x as much vs. just dropping $200 on the Tisell?


I was in the same boat but my patience for the 42A to come back into stock ran out and I went for the Archimede 42A. I have had a Stowa in the past and it was a great watch but wanted to try a different brand. It arrived Friday and I absolutely love it. It cost €780 including heat blued steel hands and deployment clasp. It's got the Ickler case and ETA 2824-2. I have to say that I prefer it to my former Flieger even though that was more expensive. Love the comfortable strap too with the single rivet.


----------



## jcar79

mooonman321 said:


> I have my sights set on Stowa or Archimede but Tisell is making it hard to not want to save a few bucks. Obviously the other two are going to be better quality than Tisell but anyone have an opinion on whether it is worth spending 3-5x as much vs. just dropping $200 on the Tisell?


I was considering Archimede when I stumbled across Tisell. The price of Tisell is hard to pass up so I pulled the trigger and am happy I did. I removed the stock strap and threw it on a Eulit Perlon. To me it is a match made in heaven. Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with Stowa, Archimede, or Tisell. Let us know what you end up deciding on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooonman321

jcar79 said:


> I was considering Archimede when I stumbled across Tisell. The price of Tisell is hard to pass up so I pulled the trigger and am happy I did. I removed the stock strap and threw it on a Eulit Perlon. To me it is a match made in heaven. Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with Stowa, Archimede, or Tisell. Let us know what you end up deciding on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the picture. That really is a stunner and I'm a big fan of perlon. I'm probably going to go with Archimede but I'm waiting for them to roll out heat blued hands for the 39mm Flieger. This will be a mainstay in my collection, thus my hesitation with Tisell. Although all the pictures on this thread make me more and more comfortable that the Tisell is a solid option.

Thank you also to Zaratsu for your thoughts!


----------



## mooonman321

Killarney said:


> I was in the same boat but my patience for the 42A to come back into stock ran out and I went for the Archimede 42A. I have had a Stowa in the past and it was a great watch but wanted to try a different brand. It arrived Friday and I absolutely love it. It cost €780 including heat blued steel hands and deployment clasp. It's got the Ickler case and ETA 2824-2. I have to say that I prefer it to my former Flieger even though that was more expensive. Love the comfortable strap too with the single rivet


Thank you for the picture Killarney. Glad to hear from someone who has had both the Archimede and a Stowa. Since this is a Tisell thread I'll keep this short; between Stowa and Archimede, which has the better case quality? I was unsure about the strap so I'm glad to hear it's nice. Lastly is the deployant clasp worth it or is it bulky? Thanks!!


----------



## gullwinggt

mooonman321 said:


> I have my sights set on Stowa or Archimede but Tisell is making it hard to not want to save a few bucks. Obviously the other two are going to be better quality than Tisell but anyone have an opinion on whether it is worth spending 3-5x as much vs. just dropping $200 on the Tisell?


I was in the same boat and finally took plunge and ordered the Tisell 40mm Type A. They have already quoted 5 additional days due to higher in flex of orders so no idea might take 3 weeks for mine to arrive. I just felt if you do spend more then get the Stowa as it was part of the original 5 brands that produced the Fleiger watches. Felt like Archimede price was quite close to Stowa 40 mm so I passed it and may get a Stowa few years down the line.


----------



## maxhav

Wish they made bead blasted, I really like the Laco B types like Paderborn.


----------



## gringosteve

Seriously considering a 43mm Type A but I am worried it maybe a bit large for my wrist at 6.25ish inches. Does anyone with similar wrists so I can see how it wears?


----------



## househalfman

gringosteve said:


> Seriously considering a 43mm Type A but I am worried it maybe a bit large for my wrist at 6.25ish inches. Does anyone with similar wrists so I can see how it wears?


They say pilot watches are supposed to be big. But unless you plan on actually piloting with it, it'll look goofy on you. Get the 40mm.


----------



## gringosteve

Thanks that was my concern. The 40mm is a fair bit more expensive and more than I was looking to spend. I went hunting for 2nd hand and found this Ingersoll, sadly this is a 43mm so think I love big watches but I have annoying wrists.

The lugs on this look like it may wear better than the Tidwell but it's a gamble 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Ordered the 40mm direct from Korean website, much cheaper than the European importer. Cost me £146. I hear the Miota is much better than the seagull too. 

Putting it on a shark link for something a bit different I think. 2 week delivery time is going to be a loooooong wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

gringosteve said:


> Ordered the 40mm direct from Korean website, much cheaper than the European importer. Cost me £146. I hear the Miota is much better than the seagull too.
> 
> Putting it on a shark link for something a bit different I think. 2 week delivery time is going to be a loooooong wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. Waiting time is always long, especially once the order is placed.

40mm with shark / mesh bracelet says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Looks epic on that strap, amazing combination! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Also tempted by this strap from Stowa which is cheap and a bit more classic for a Pilot I guess

https://www.stowa.de/en/Leatherstrap+in+old+style.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Went for the satin shark mesh with butterfly clasp in the end:

https://www.watchgecko.com/butterfly-h-link-shark-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaratsu

gringosteve said:


> Also tempted by this strap from Stowa which is cheap and a bit more classic for a Pilot I guess
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Leatherstrap+in+old+style.htm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Stowa straps look fantastic on the 40mm Tisell. I bought both black and tan. Stowa's strap the prices are more than fair, highly recommended.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bzapr24

it took about 9days to arrive from HK to BKK . It came with the awesome box and surpised me with sooooo good quality watch inside.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bzapr24

new box here









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bzapr24

Im really impress - the strap came with is not that bad but its not my type. So I prepared the strap for this pilot already hehe









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

bzapr24 said:


> new box here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nice box.

I really didn't know the watches are delivered with a descent box like this.

Both of mine were packed inside a card box....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzapr24

I think they just came with the box started from this March, the thing is Tisell will charge you extra for its box. Personally, I do not need to use the box and none of us will need it I believe


----------



## gringosteve

When I ordered mine on Monday it cost $200 and the site said boxes were being shipped from 6th April (from memory) so I am surprised you got the box?

Did you pay more than $200?

Whilst the box is not much use while you own the watch.. I think it makes it more attractive for buyers when you are looking to sell.

Nice watch and strap  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Strap has arrived from Watch Gecko before the watch has even been shipped 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowhand1

I bought a pilot earlier this year via ebay. I think I bid something like $138 and won. I am very pleased with quality, packing, accuracy, it is really a great watch. My only complain was that the deployment clasp was not very good, but you are provided with a buckle as well. After I got it I was very willing to get a mechanical chrono as well, but ran with the same luck as you: no more ebay sales and web page is not very good.


----------



## gringosteve

Just to feed a bit of fire to the “Who is Tissel” debate I have seen previously. I just received notification my watch is being shipped from Hong Kong.. which is very much not in Korea 🧐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bzapr24

I think it will take 5-6days after shipped for the item arrive at your door. On the percel, it said the country of goods origin is South Korea.


----------



## robbery

gringosteve said:


> Just to feed a bit of fire to the "Who is Tissel" debate I have seen previously. I just received notification my watch is being shipped from Hong Kong.. which is very much not in Korea ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What debate is this?


----------



## Republic_Commando

Ordered the 40mm B dial on March 12th, shipped the 16th, and just received it today here in the US. It's everything I expected! The only surprise was that the watch came in the fancy black box even though I only paid $200 for it. Would highly recommend this watch to anyone interested in an affordable flieger style watch.


----------



## gringosteve

robbery said:


> What debate is this?


Debates around Tissel being chinese as opposed to Korean and related to Parnis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robbery

gringosteve said:


> Debates around Tissel being chinese as opposed to Korean and related to Parnis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmm, I've never heard that before. Link for further reading?


----------



## gringosteve

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/tise...any-relationship-2700001.html#/topics/2700001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robbery

gringosteve said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/tise...any-relationship-2700001.html#/topics/2700001
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah cool, thanks for the link!

After reading through, I don't see anything of any substance being raised. But even that is good to know.


----------



## jcar79

No offense guys but who cares about the Chinese or Korean debate. Let's just admire these beauties!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

jcar79 said:


> No offense guys but who cares about the Chinese or Korean debate. Let's just admire these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None taken, and I don't care either.. just interested 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcar79

I’ve read that Mr. Oh regulates his watches. Mine is +3 sec after 3 weeks! Pretty amazing for a $200 watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Still waiting for mine to arrive, it’s been 3 weeks now.. the struggle is real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Republic_Commando

Yeah, mine took almost a month to arrive from when I placed the order.


----------



## gringosteve

It was meant to be shipped by air and tracking shows it left Hong Kong a week ago. Must be flying around the world a few times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

It is in the country. Arrived at Heathrow yesterday and is now in my local sorting office. The status suggests it is waiting for me to pay import duty so going to call in on the way to work in the morning to see if I can pick it up before I receive the demand letter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Just picked it up! First impressions:

1. I agree the strap sucks. Will be replacing it tonight
2. Fits my 6.25 inch wrist well
3. Looks awesome
4. Rotor spins really freely compared to my seiko 5, and the lume is stronger
5. Loving the "free" case
6. Crystal is slightly domed. Not sure if it is really sapphire though as it doesn't have an obvious "hue" to it.

More to come later...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

gringosteve said:


> Just picked it up! First impressions:
> 
> 1. I agree the strap sucks. Will be replacing it tonight
> 2. Fits my 6.25 inch wrist well
> 3. Looks awesome
> 4. Rotor spins really freely compared to my seiko 5, and the lume is stronger
> 5. Loving the "free" case
> 6. Crystal is slightly domed. Not sure if it is really sapphire though as it doesn't have an obvious "hue" to it.
> 
> More to come later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations to your new watch. It sure looks good. I like the crown, which is different from the usual diamond crown. The new box looks very nice too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Thanks! As much as though I like diamond crowns I wasn’t looking for an exact historical replica and wanted something a bit different. I may go for a type B with diamond next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Sorry to flood this topic but took 2 hours of messing about to get the links right. Those screws are a b****




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

I picked one of these up online from the korean disributor, exceptionally pleased but the lume is green. Anyone know whats going on here?


----------



## Yellafella

Old thread, but just wanted to say thanks for the content. I ended up buying one of these only a few day ago after all the reviews. Hope to have it soon.


----------



## carlosTHEsecond

Sorry - accidentally posted twice


----------



## carlosTHEsecond

Just picked one of these up and have been sporting on a black leather nato. I'm waiting on a cool black stingray strap with blue stitching to accent the hands. The strap is from a user LucasFischer who has been posting in the Strap Sale forum. It's been 3 weeks coming from Vietnam and nothing yet. I'll post pics and a review of the strap when it finally comes.


----------



## Yellafella

Per previous post, *wanted to say thanks for all the info on this thread*, it made me pull the pin with confidence.

The watch (a 40mm type B) arrived today and I'm nothing but happy based on first impressions. Exactly what I was after


----------



## HenningKC

While waiting for my 40mm pilot I’m considering buying a replacement 9015 rotor and see if I can laser engrave it, to give the movement a bit of decoration and personalisation. Have anyone heard of anyone doing the same?


----------



## robbery

Never heard of that, but I think it's a fantastic idea!


HenningKC said:


> While waiting for my 40mm pilot I'm considering buying a replacement 9015 rotor and see if I can laser engrave it, to give the movement a bit of decoration and personalisation. Have anyone heard of anyone doing the same?


----------



## albireox

My Pilot 40mm bought about a week ago...









Does anybody know if there really is some AR treatment on the inside of the crystal (I know they say so on the website, but aside from that)? It usually shows some blue hue, but that cannot be seen on this model. That causes the reflections to be quite pronounced on almost any kind of lighting. Aside from that, pretty nice piece for the price, the movement seems to be very accurate. I would only wish for a little thicker hands.


----------



## parsig9

the ar is clear I believe.


----------



## Palmettoman

I just bought one to see if the size would be comfortable for me. I'm very impressed with this thing. 
I got the 44mm handwind version. Haven't had it long enough to time it, but it wears nicely. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintercav

My first TISELL and damp..... it was beautiful!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlickTime

oldfatherthames said:


> You will surely be delighted with it, it's really a bargain. b-)
> 
> My Type A 43mm (on Haveston The Carrier):
> 
> View attachment 12502453
> 
> 
> View attachment 12502455
> 
> 
> View attachment 12502457
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


fatherThames, may I ask, what is your wrist size? (watch looks great!) Thank you.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Practicing with my homemade lightbox on my pair of 40mm Tisells this morning.


----------



## gringosteve

Still going strong and keeping good time... even though I'm really late!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JotaG

Hi,
Where I can find a Tisell Pilot 43mm A at Korean prices? About 149$?

Only I find it here at 278$ (312$ shipped): https://www.tisellwatch.com/pilot-watch/tisell-pilot-watch/

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## JotaG

Sorry for double post.


----------



## 0elcid0

JotaG said:


> Hi,
> Where I can find a Tisell Pilot 43mm A at Korean prices? About 149$?
> 
> Only I find it here at 278$ (312$ shipped): https://www.tisellwatch.com/pilot-watch/tisell-pilot-watch/
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!


http://mobile--shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/product/sold-out/23/?cate_no=42&display_group=1

There isn't stock now.
You can send an email to Mr. Oh.


----------



## JotaG

0elcid0 said:


> sold out - TISELL.KR
> 
> There isn't stock now.
> You can send an email to Mr. Oh.


I will! Thank you!


----------



## joeabroad

gringosteve said:


> Sorry to flood this topic but took 2 hours of messing about to get the links right. Those screws are a b****


I like the bracelet--but I don't see it on the Tisell website. How did you order it?


----------



## gringosteve

It is this strap, in satin..

https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joeabroad

gringosteve said:


> It is this strap, in satin..
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php


Thank you! The black version is kind of tempting, too.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## SJR3

^ Lol....


----------



## joeabroad

I wasn't certain I'd like a Flieger A and didn't want to lay out $1000 to find out, so for $209 the Tissel 40mm seemed like a cheap enough experiment. It arrived a couple of days ago and I do like the Flieger A, and I think I'll keep it. Looks good, feels good. I didn't care for the strap (I have it on a black perlon for now), and the Miyota rotor is kind of noisy, but not enough to matter. Good service from Tisell, shipping included in the price and took just over a week door to door from S. Korea to the US.


----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist!

tempted to get one of these just to compare to the stowa. if tisell makes a 36mm i'd be all over it


----------



## chickenlittle

I actually did buy one and compared it with my own Stowa. Yes of course Stowa has better finishing, better case, better movement, better lume, etc. The saying you get what you pay for is true. Though in the case for Tisell you get quite a lot for what you pay.

The heat treated blue hands is just gorgeous in the right light.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Draven451

gringosteve said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool pic! What type of plane are you on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Draven451 said:


> Cool pic! What type of plane are you on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was flying over to Guernsey (as a passenger!) from England. A trip I do regularly on an ATR 43-500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Draven451

gringosteve said:


> I was flying over to Guernsey (as a passenger!) from England. A trip I do regularly on an ATR 43-500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful photographs. What a great looking plane 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

I'm looking at buying their Type B Pilot at the moment comparing it to a C Ward quartz or the more expensive auto. It's hard to see past Tissel for the cost/quality. The strap can always be upgraded. Decisions decisions...


----------



## moberf

I purchased the 40mm Type A a couple of days ago thanks to this thread. What's been the experience re: communication with the seller? My PayPal went thru but I haven't got an order confirmation email yet.


----------



## joeabroad

moberf said:


> I purchased the 40mm Type A a couple of days ago thanks to this thread. What's been the experience re: communication with the seller? My PayPal went thru but I haven't got an order confirmation email yet.


I bought through tisellkr.com, and had my order summary the same day. The watch arrived about 8 days later. I also sent a thank you email to Mr. Oh at [email protected] and he responded within a day. You could try that email.


----------



## moberf

joeabroad said:


> I bought through tisellkr.com, and had my order summary the same day. The watch arrived about 8 days later. I also sent a thank you email to Mr. Oh at [email protected] and he responded within a day. You could try that email.


Thanks. I will do that. I may have input my email incorrectly as that website was kind of wonky on my tablet. I did screen shot & print out the order confirmation, so I got that going for me. ...which is nice.


----------



## cdustercc

Look around on the website. When you put in your info to place an order, it creates an account. You won’t see it at first, but if you dig around, you can find your order and tracking info.


----------



## moberf

cdustercc said:


> Look around on the website. When you put in your info to place an order, it creates an account. You won't see it at first, but if you dig around, you can find your order and tracking info.


Thanks! That worked, looks like it's on the way!|>


----------



## parsig9




----------



## moberf

Wow, quick delivery. I ordered this on 27Jan and here it is. I didn't mind the looks of the stock strap but it was short and kind of rubbery feeling so I swapped it out.

I kinda like the noisy rotor.;-)


----------



## GA1911

Moberf...I ordered the day before you did, took about three days to ship, but no tracking info since it left Korea. I understand that will happen, but did you get any notification from USPS before yours arrived or did it just show up? I'm on the east coast, so know it will take a few more days.

Thanks...


----------



## moberf

There were no tracking updates after it left Korea. I didn't get anything from USPS, it just showed up with Saturday's mail. I did need to sign for it so I'm glad it did show up on the weekend while I was home. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## GA1911

Thanks for info. I hope I get it soon, and I'm home.


----------



## Draven451

moberf said:


> View attachment 13856191
> 
> Wow, quick delivery. I ordered this on 27Jan and here it is. I didn't mind the looks of the stock strap but it was short and kind of rubbery feeling so I swapped it out.
> 
> I kinda like the noisy rotor.;-)


For the price looks like a great option for an affordable pilot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf

GA1911 said:


> Thanks for info. I hope I get it soon, and I'm home.


So, have you received yours yet? What do you think?

I like mine, and for $209, I think it's a great deal. I do wish the dial were more black tho. It's more charcoal, imo. I love the blued hands.


----------



## moberf

double post


----------



## abkdt41

Got mine on Friday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CKW

Hi all,

Have you all encountered rust developing on the heat-treated blue hands before? I've got a Tisell type-B and the hands started to rust after 1 month or so. I managed to send it back to get the hands replaced, but recently i realised that the rust is slowly surfacing on the replaced hands.

I live in a tropical-climate country but I usually store my watches in a multi-slot watch box with silica gel packs in it. The watch box is in turn stored in my closet, sufficiently far away from sources of moisture like the washroom.


----------



## robbery

CKW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have you all encountered rust developing on the heat-treated blue hands before? I've got a Tisell type-B and the hands started to rust after 1 month or so. I managed to send it back to get the hands replaced, but recently i realised that the rust is slowly surfacing on the replaced hands.
> 
> I live in a tropical-climate country but I usually store my watches in a multi-slot watch box with silica gel packs in it. The watch box is in turn stored in my closet, sufficiently far away from sources of moisture like the washroom.


I've never heard of that, that really sucks! If the seals were working properly shouldn't they keep the moist air out?


----------



## mreiman

First time posting here, but I have used the forum for research for quite some time. I recently purchased a Tisell Type A Pilot Watch. You need to go to the Korean site in order to do so, not the EU site. If you are seeing pricing in Euros, you are on the wrong site.

I received the watch in less then 10 days and am very pleased with it. Via the website you can specify the crown type; Diamond or Hammer. So far so good, really subtle and cool watch. Well put together and easily worth quite a bit more, at least in my mind, than the $209.00 price tag would suggest. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## rixcafe

I am enjoying mine.


----------



## Maxma01

Type B with different strap

My only gripe is that I wish the blues hands were less glossy and more matte... Otherwise it's amazing for the price!


----------



## moberf

I'm really impressed with the accuracy of this watch. +3sec over 48hrs. The best auto from one of the least expensive watches in my small-ish collection.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxma01

Check out my review of the TISELL vs. STOWA

https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4937039


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf

On a nice Bonetto Cinturini Rubber Watch Strap from Holben’s. This strap looks and smells great on all my 20mm watches. 

The blued hands is my favorite feature of this watch.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Picked up the 43mm version from a member here and am really enjoying it, and I’ve been very impressed with its accuracy. On two separate occasions I wore it all day and slept with it on and it only lost one second overnight each time. I’ve worn it on the OEM leather, a NATO and mesh but this engineer has been my favorite so far, but I really like the looks of engineer bracelets.

Great watch!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Hey guys, just a question here. I'm looking to buy a Tisell pilot and watching reviews on youtube some guy said that the 3 o'clock index and the crown are not properly aligned. And after he said that, I looked at pictures online and indeed some watches seem to have this problem. Now, I'm looking at a used one on ebay and it appears to have the same problem. Is this a real problem?
Do you have it? Maybe it was a batch with problems? Because I see a lot of Tisells who look ok.


----------



## gringosteve

Will double check mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Please! Sorry for the bad quality photo.


----------



## gringosteve

Looks aligned to me, with crown filled so u can see the stem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

The problem is perspective. If you look at an angle then things never look lined up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moberf

I saw that YouTube video as well and it made me a bit nervous. I think that guy just got a dud. I haven't seen any other complaints, tho that pic would give me pause as well. I purchased mine new in Jan/Feb '19 and it's fine. 

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## moberf

deleting a double post so I thought I'd swap in a pic with the crown pulled.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Thank you guys, your watches look perfect. Are they 43mm or 40mm? I saw another one on ebay and it was also 40mm.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Thank you guys, your watches look perfect. Are they 43mm or 40mm? I saw another one on ebay and it was also 40mm.


Tisell currently offer 40mm size with Miyota 90S5 in both A & B dials for $209. They've made larger ones in the past, though I don't recall what powered them all. Some years ago, I owned a 43mm Tisell with a Sea-Gull ST25xx variant (whichever version had a PR at 2 o'clock), but that model was discontinued before the international website was launched.


----------



## kraymehr

I've had multiple issues with the seagull movement in mine (running fast, repaired, running fast again). has anyone else seen this? given the price, can anyone comment on the relative quality of the new Miyota movement and whether I'm better off replacing mine than repairing it again?


----------



## gringosteve

My Miyota is super accurate still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aabikrman

gringosteve said:


> My Miyota is super accurate still
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine's been accurate too, but I haven't really checked it since I only wear it a day or two at a time. I just haven't noticed any discernible time change during the short intervals that I wear it.

Great watch for the price but mine does have a very slight dial misalignment. Misalignment not nearly as bad as other posters have submitted in previous replies. One has to look for the misalignment on mine in order to notice it. I'll post a picture later on when I have access to the watch. Misalignment is obvious only if position of the 3'oclock index is compared against crown, especially if the crown is pulled out and stem is in view. I also saw a complaint about rusting hands but mine still look new. I purchased my 40mm B dial in Apr of this year.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mooonman321

I ordered a 40mm type B dial and it is scheduled to arrive here in Ohio later this week, 13 days after purchase. Not a terrible shipping time from South Korea but not exactly speedy either. Might have taken a few extra days to clear customs I suppose. Anyway, just sharing recent info for anyone curious about shipping time these days.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade

Mesh bracelet on a pilot watch... oh, the humanity!


----------



## gringosteve

I'm considering switching for one of these straps. Again it's possibly more suited to divers I guess? But seems to be a tidier option compared to a NATO?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earthjade

All straps have a history behind them. The Marine nationale were made of old parachute straps for dives watches, so yes, they are dive straps.
For a pilot watch, leather is the classic choice but I would also think some kind of two-piece ballistic nylon strap would also look very smart.
Nato straps go on anything but if you want to be a stickler for detail, it would be field watches (but I recall the nato straps were also worn by RAF pilots from the 70s onwards). In fact, RAF straps are basically one-feed nato straps without the extra length.
So leather, nato (RAF-style) or nylon strap is what I say.
Check out cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## gringosteve

I figured the same, but decided comfort was more important than historical accuracy given this is a German pilot watch made with Japanese parts in Korea. So got the parachute strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kslav

Does anybody own this blue Tisell pilot 40mm? I am really tempted... 
I am assuming it is identical to the black type A 40mm watch except for the dial. Would like to see reald world pictures/wrist shots/first impressions.

The screenshot is from the tisellkr site:


----------



## moberf

kslav said:


> Does anybody own this blue Tisell pilot 40mm? I am really tempted...
> I am assuming it is identical to the black type A 40mm watch except for the dial.


Looks nice! I wonder, are the hands blued?


----------



## moberf

Duplicate post


----------



## wkw

I recently ordered a blue dial pilot watch and I’ll post some pictures once it is delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav

moberf said:


> Looks nice! I wonder, are the hands blued?


They look blued on the pictures


----------



## gringosteve

New MN fitted



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Received my new watch 10 days after I placed the order.

I'm quite happy with it. The galvanized blue color is very nice. As a whole, I'm pleased with Tisell products at this price range.

I may replace the strap with another one later.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

My small collection of Tisell pilots.

Understanding pilot watch should go with straps. But then I am a bracelet person so I'm happy with a little modification.

Hope you like them.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav

wkw said:


> Received my new watch 10 days after I placed the order.
> 
> I'm quite happy with it. The galvanized blue color is very nice. As a whole, I'm pleased with Tisell products at this price range.
> 
> I may replace the strap with another one later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!
Are the hands blued (it is hard to tell from the pictures)? How is the quality of the strap, is it comfortable?


----------



## wkw

kslav said:


> Beautiful watch!
> Are the hands blued (it is hard to tell from the pictures)? How is the quality of the strap, is it comfortable?


Thanks.

Hands are covered by black color edge, so they are not blued.

I did not try the strap yesterday as I put an after market bracelet on it. However, it is quite soft and I like it.

All things considered, I'm very happy with Tisell.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav

Thank you!


----------



## kslav

Received my Blue Pilot today. After our email exchange Mr. Oh was very kind and agreed to install blued hands instead of the regular black ones. The watch is a beauty!


----------



## abkdt41

kslav said:


> Received my Blue Pilot today. After our email exchange Mr. Oh was very kind and agreed to install blued hands instead of the regular black ones. The watch is a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 14965805
> 
> View attachment 14965807
> 
> View attachment 14965809
> 
> View attachment 14965813


Aye that looks fantastic.

I hate this site - Everytime I log on I find another watch I want to buy!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav

Thank you!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiffy

Reviving an old thread. I realized there are two types of fonts for the 40mm Tisell Pilot Type A. Photos below for reference. 
















Not sure if everyone sees this. But the 3,6,8,9 all look different in both versions. And they are both tisell pilots 40mm.
Anyone knows why?


----------



## Buramu

Spiffy said:


> Reviving an old thread. I realized there are two types of fonts for the 40mm Tisell Pilot Type A. Photos below for reference.
> View attachment 16112846
> 
> View attachment 16112847
> 
> Not sure if everyone sees this. But the 3,6,8,9 all look different in both versions. And they are both tisell pilots 40mm.
> Anyone knows why?


Here's the actual dial (from '39), so the second Tisell seems slightly more correct, although the typeface seems to be too heavy/bold compared to the original.


----------



## Spiffy

Buramu said:


> Here's the actual dial (from '39), so the second Tisell seems slightly more correct, although the typeface seems to be too heavy/bold compared to the original.
> 
> View attachment 16112880


Ah ok this is the original pilot from back in the days. I see.


----------



## robbery

Interesting!

They used to make the watch with a seagull movement right? Maybe they tweaked the dial graphic design when they changed over? My 90s5 version has the numerals with the circular curves, and this article from 2015 shows a version where the numerals have wider oblong curves


__
https://brokeandbespoke.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F120605443779

(What catches my eye is that the"holes" in certain numbers, like the 6, are either circles or ellipses depending on the certain).

For what it's worth, even Stowa uses different numerals on different versions of their flieger classic type a, to say nothing of the sport, verus, and type b models.
















In any case, I appreciate that you pointed this out, it's a cool detail to notice and, for now, a bit of a mystery to explore.


----------



## Spiffy

Thanks for the article and your observations @robbery. I guess it might be a certain year that they rolled out a different font or maybe it's just two types that they have. I just ordered a tisell pilot after much research and regardless of the font they use, I think I'd enjoy it. I own a steinhart type A 44mm which broke and haven't had a pilot since. So this one that's incoming is exciting for me.


----------

